# Sticky  The Funk's undeniable Bible of Shaving...



## funknuggets

So, you are a roadie now... or have just fallen prey to the cycling society and have decided to shave. So you are reading this for one of three reasons.... one, because you are considering shaving, two, have shaved and are having... issues, or three have been shaving and want to hop on and give your two cents. Whichever way, this is the undeniable truth to shaving for men and I dont feel like typing this every single time someone asks about shaving issues. Follow these methods and I promise you a season of happy and smooth legs to impress the gals (or guys) at the office.

First of all, why to shave... good freaking question. I think because Eddy M was actually genetically hairless and everyone wanted to mimic him... but seriously if you have to ask who Eddy is, you do not qualify to shave your legs anyway. Really, shaving is arguable as to why, but it is what it is... is it more aerodynamic... probably, but only slightly so. It is easier to clean those pesky newbie chainring tatoos, it does decrease friction when sliding in a wreck on pavement, it does make it easier to massage, apply lotion, and dammit, it just plain looks cool!

Why am I writing this, good question... am I qualified? Interesting question. Im still not at the point where I can shave dry, like my wife, nor am I very fast, but... alas, I have nicely shaved legs without bumps, ingrown hairs, razor burn...etc. Plus, I helped one GIRL with some stubborn.... private area issues out with this technique.... (get your head out of the gutter)

So here it goes, consider this your manual, and sooner or later you will get the hang of it. 

Step 1:Go to the store and get a few things....

--A Gilette Mach 3 or Mach 3 turbo, or hell, Ive even heard they have razors out with 4 or 5 blades. Get one of those, belive me, you will reap the benefits of your investment.

--Some kind of shaving cream, or hair conditioner

--A good, nonscented, noncolored lotion

--A loofah (tell them it is for your girlfriend or wife...)




Step 2. Clearing the forest of the trees. Get your hedge trimmers, beard trimmer, head razor, etc and clear off all the long hair, most cyclists stop mid thigh, but some are horrified by the looks of "hair shorts" and go further up. Either way, the method is the same. Please follow this technique, cause if you try and shave the long hair its gonna take you a year and you will be sitting in the bathtub amid a sea of hair... do it.

Step 3. Have Blade, Will Cut - Once you have the hair down to a manageable level, lets get down to shaving. Do yourself a favor and NEVER SHAVE with a SINGLE BLADED razor. Holy crap, thats a recipie for disaster. I do shave in the bath... yes a BATH, showers wash off all the soap/shaving cream and make it difficult to see what you are doing. There is a lot of discussion about what to use for a lubricant (insert rim shot here...), but honestly... you can use shaving cream, I prefer a gel, but honestly I have found plain old hair conditioner to work as good or better than anything. Soak your legs for a min, then coat them, and start shaving. Some people say shave down... blah blah blah, thats a crock of crap. Just shave opposite the hair, you will have much better results. Please note that your hairs will grow in differing directions, especially on the back and insides of your thighs... take your time and just get it right the first time. Be really careful along the front of your shin, on your achilles tendon, around your ankles, and behind your knees

Step 4: Managing the Beast - regardless of what your issues (unless you are just cutting yourself), follow the following regimen RELIGIOUSLY and your issues... ingrown hairs, red bumps, dry skin, etc... will likely disappear.

A. Every time you shower, loofah the bejeesus out of your legs. This is a process called EXFOLIATION. This is paramount and especially pay attention to the areas that are prone to the ingrown hairs.. insides of thighs, back of legs. Do this VIGOROUSLY, this will toughen the skin and exfoliate dead skin. I just use soap.

B. Every time you get OUT of the shower (or bath), pat dry your legs and wait a few minutes, then apply a GOOD lotion, I use Nivea or Neutrogena, but Curel, and Vasoline brands are all decent, but get a lotion that has little color or scents, sometimes legs are REALLY sensitive to that.

C. If you get up in the morning and your legs are dry, lotion again.

If you get the little hairs groing under your skin, you need to loofah harder. Pick them out with a pin, or they will likely get red and look like little pimples. 

So, exfoliate and moisturize. That is the secret to maintenance. Plus, dont shave every day. I have found that every 4-7 days is sufficient.

Best of luck.


----------



## Argentius

hrm, um. An embarassed 'thanks.' Didn't know some of that. Will probably help. Say no mo.


----------



## Fogdweller

The most comprehensive guide to male shavery I've ever read. Funk, you are a nugget...


----------



## Fogdweller

The most comprehensive guide to male shavery I've ever read. Funk, you are a nugget...


----------



## thinkcooper

funknuggets said:


> Plus, dont shave every day. I have found that every 4-7 days is sufficient.
> .


My wife starts complaining after two days of my stubble. I'd like to stretch it to 4-7, but that would diminsh the frequency of other endeavors.


----------



## asterisk

I gotta get up the nerve to buy a loofa... oh man, this is going to be tough. I have no clue where to find such a thing, time to enlist some female help... "What do you want a loofa for?" (muffled giggles).


----------



## daneil

asterisk said:


> I gotta get up the nerve to buy a loofa... oh man, this is going to be tough. I have no clue where to find such a thing, time to enlist some female help... "What do you want a loofa for?" (muffled giggles).



Funk is right though. A loofah is the end of ingrown hairs and razor burn. As to where to buy them, hit CVS, Duane Reade, Rite Aide, Bath and Body Works, etc... they should have them (either natural sponge or the syntehtic poof will work.)

Great guide, but I would advize against shaving against the grain for the first few shaves. True you will have to shave more often and it won't be quite as close, but it will toughen your legs up to the idea of being shaved and keep the razor burn down in the beginning. After a while you can shave dry and pretty damn quickly. Just take it easy at first.


----------



## eyebob

*You forgot to mention PIE.*

What, you thought that was dead? That has traction, baby. Just ask 128.

BT


----------



## daneil

eyebob said:


> What, you thought that was dead? That has traction, baby. Just ask 128.
> 
> BT


Low is right no PIE here. I apologize to the BC I forgot where I was, it happens when you've had the FLU for a week and you're a bit delusional.


----------



## Lowend

*No more pie*

This is the Beginners Corner for a reason. Please leave the PIE out of it. Funk took the effort to prepare this great "How to" This should be a sticky, just don't ruin it with PIE.


----------



## funknuggets

*Well... Ive found*

that cream pies work better than fruit pies as a lubricant, but man it jams the hell out of your razors. Im thinking that there can be other things around that would be better used than a perfectly good pie, take condiments, for example, Ive found that ketchup works better than mustard, and does not leave a residual smell. Mayonaise is too thick and lays the hairs down.

As for the 4-7 day theory, that just works for me and most mortals. If the stubble gets too bad faster than that, I guess I will have to prepare something more suited to shaving and maintaining shaved legs on a freaking BEAR. 

The only reason I wrote this is acutally cause Im tired of reading and answering all the questions that are out there. Its quite obvious that males know little about this so I have to do my part to help those with shaving issues. Im thinking of creating a comprehensive guide to cycling knee pain, but off the cuff, Im thinking it would be in the range of 15-20 pages minimum, so screw that. Id rather talk about grilling techniques and such!

As far as shaving up, Ive never had any issues with it since adopting this technique. And believe me, back in the day of using disposable razors I needed every bit of help, cause my legs got chewed on more than one occasion. I even tried exfoilating with freaking SUGAR in the bath.... try explaining a bowl of sugar next to the bathtub to your college roommates... jeez. 

I guess the whole loofa bit has the potential for turning this back into that ugly metrosexual debate. But then again, what the hell havent we debated here. I like newbies, I want them to succeed and not be scoffed at. I want them to spend more time developing riding skillz and group etiquette than shaving... you know.

On another note, Armstrong is gonna have big problems with Basso...BIG PROBLEMS


----------



## Bryan

Next weeks topic...Tampons or Pads?













Sorry. I know it's in poor taste but think about it, grown men sharing beauty secrets. I mean c'mon.


----------



## sgt_hedgehog

god, you're my hero.


----------



## RodeRash

*Speaking of Metrosexual*

Loofah is for exfoliation. It's also a damn fine rub for the skin generally, works nicely on the feet and any other areas where the skin tends to die off and look like elephant's knees (ankles, knees, elbows, knuckles). Never have heard that they're a "women's" thing. 

Skip the Gillette Macho 3 razor. The best one for legs is the Venus. (Yeah, for women.) But it's designed for LEGS and marketed to women. Maybe they should make them in black, call them "Velo" and market them to cyclists. 

I like the gel shave creams, but once you're down to the skin, soap/water works fine. In the tub is OK, but I have a seat in the shower and can turn the nozzle off. 

Most razor rashes, irritation, etc. arises from low grade infections on the abraded skin. Razors scrape the surface epidermis and then bacteria gets a toe hold and irritates. Wash the skin thoroughly, and wash, rinse the razor before use. Don't skimp on sharp blades. The dull blades are the ones that cause the problems. 

Moisturizers do one thing. They retain moisture. Mineral oil works best for the money. Baby oil is basically mineral oil with some scent in it. Locally, the 99 cent store sells 14 and 16 oz bottles with Aloe. It's mineral oil, aloe, fragrence. Cheap, effective. I used it after swimming to keep the chlorine from bleaching my skin into parchment -- along with a loofah. 

Finally, don't be squeamish about "gender products" when buying this stuff. Men pick up the "feminine" stuff for their wives and girlfriends all the time. The person behind the cash-register could care less what you're buying. They're more interested in when their next break comes up. Pick up a huge package of sanitary napkins while you're at it, a couple pairs of panty hose, and a romance novel. -- See? They're mostly bored and disengaged.


----------



## KenB

RodeRash said:


> Maybe they should make them in black, call them "Velo" and market them to cyclists.


 They'd also need to charge about $100 for the razor and at least $20 per blade. Also, they'd need to make several different weight classes in order for it to fly.

Then, of course, you'd have the whole 'home brew' shaving cream thing going on.....


----------



## snapdragen

The Velo razor - Ti or Carbon?  You know, this could be a real money maker...

Serious tip from a girl - I've been shaving an awful long time, and still have sensitive skin on my legs. They get really dry and itchy, prone to ingrown hairs. I can't use the loofah thing, its too rough. The only thing that helps is a lotion with alpha-hydroxy in it. I use Eucerin Plus. The AH helps with the ingrown hair problem and helps with the itchiness.


----------



## Argentius

No, no, it's like this.

Velo Razor - Veloce : 54 grams, black composite, $25
Velo Razor - Centaur : 42 grams, Al with adjustable blade angle, $40
Velo Razor - Chorus : 35 grams, Al with weight-saving cutouts and 2-way adjustable angle, $65
Velo Razor - Record : 25 grams, Carbon fibre, multi-adjusting blades and special protective case, $100.

There we go.

The shimano version would work similarly, but be a couple of bucks cheaper, and people would complain it looked like a fishook or something. Some would claim inherent design advantages to one or the other, but in the end, you should just pick the one whose grip fits your hand better.


----------



## RodeRash

Velo razor, carbon fibre and titanium blades -- 

You know "metrosexual" gets 247,000 hits on google? 

Shaving changes the chemistry and biological aspects of the skin. With hair there's a little micro-environment and that all changes with shaving. That's why beards often itch when you grow one, and you get dried, flaking skin -- because the Ph, chemistry, and ecology of the skin changes. 

But if you keep shaving, the skin adapts and the bumps, irritation goes away. This works on the face, or the legs, etc. (Etc. ???) 

Now my question would be, when are you "qualified" to be shaving those jambs? You need to be officially a "racer" ??? What about some middle aged guy who rides seriously, but doesn't actually race -- I mean, you know . . . Ultegra, CoolMax, Izumis, and blade spoke wheels? If I show up at the pool with legs smoother than the lifeguard's (She's 19 and to die for!) are they gonna point and giggle in the hot tub?


----------



## Nessism

Great thread! I vote sticky!!!!


----------



## KenB

Argentius said:


> No, no, it's like this.
> 
> Velo Razor - Veloce : 54 grams, black composite, $25
> Velo Razor - Centaur : 42 grams, Al with adjustable blade angle, $40
> Velo Razor - Chorus : 35 grams, Al with weight-saving cutouts and 2-way adjustable angle, $65
> Velo Razor - Record : 25 grams, Carbon fibre, multi-adjusting blades and special protective case, $100.
> 
> There we go.


 Don't forget the $100 shaving cup and carbon fiber cup holder. That's a must have accessory that no 'real roadie' can be without.


----------



## Fogdweller

Any of you retro fans out there, I have some Campy single blade models from the 70s/80s, new in the box. Single blade, Ha! You scoff but these blades last 10,000 shaves and work without shaving cream. Make me an offer...


----------



## MarkS

*Girls -- one way street for advice*



snapdragen said:


> Serious tip from a girl - I've been shaving an awful long time . . .


Most girls/women that you know have been doing this for a long time. Listen to their advice and be thankful for it. HOWEVER, this is one place where advice should be a one way street. MEN, DO NOT GIVE WOMEN LEG SHAVING TIPS. I learned this lesson the hard way. My wife was tolerant of my decision to shave my legs. She even made a few helpful suggestions. But, after I had "mastered" leg shaving, I then gave my wife some unsolicited advice as to how she should shave her legs. Big mistake. I'll leave out the details, but the general theme was: "I've been doing this for X years, you've been doing this for Y weeks and now you think that you are an expert."

BTW: I have stopped trying to justify my leg shaving to others the usual reasons/excuses. The only real reason to shave is for aesthetic reasons. When some guy is giving me sh!t for shaving, I just say, that my legs look better that way. Given that most such criticism has a homophobic edge, my answer usually short circuits their brains (i.e., they are loathe to say that my legs look good -- or bad). When a woman makes a comment, I just return it by asking why she shaves her legs.


----------



## croswell1

*Lol*



Argentius said:


> No, no, it's like this.
> 
> Velo Razor - Veloce : 54 grams, black composite, $25
> Velo Razor - Centaur : 42 grams, Al with adjustable blade angle, $40
> Velo Razor - Chorus : 35 grams, Al with weight-saving cutouts and 2-way adjustable angle, $65
> Velo Razor - Record : 25 grams, Carbon fibre, multi-adjusting blades and special protective case, $100.
> 
> There we go.
> 
> The shimano version would work similarly, but be a couple of bucks cheaper, and people would complain it looked like a fishook or something. Some would claim inherent design advantages to one or the other, but in the end, you should just pick the one whose grip fits your hand better.


Man, thats funny...........I gosta have me a Record Velo Razor. 
Maybe in a few years you can get it off e-bay for $50. bucks


----------



## KenB

MarkS said:


> Big mistake. I'll leave out the details, but the general theme was: "I've been doing this for X years, you've been doing this for Y weeks and now you think that you are an expert."


 I've had a similar discussion with my wife --- identical, in fact. Mine ended with "Well, judging by the number of cuts on your legs and the lack of cuts on mine...." That shut her up right quick. Of course, she had always expoused how face shaving was sooooo much easier than leg shaving, blah blah blah.


----------



## bikejr

croswell1 said:


> Man, thats funny...........I gosta have me a Record Velo Razor.
> Maybe in a few years you can get it off e-bay for $50. bucks


 Yea... maybe not even a few years.. I expect shortly after release a bunch of heavily discounted, very lightly used Velo Razor Record models on ebay with few or no bids..._.
_


----------



## funknuggets

*well...*

Here is the thing... there are marginal benefits... you know, the abrasion, cleaning, lotion, tanning, aerodynamics... lah de dah. But for the most part, it comes down to the aesthetics. It looks cool, feels nice, and says..... "IM A CYCLIST".... or, well... or "IM A SWIMMER"... or... I guess it could say ...."IM A CROSS DRESSER" ... but whichever reason you go for, you can always try it. Leg hair grows back at AMAZING SPEED.

So if you are into that... go for it. Lance shaves.


----------



## FishrCutB8

Gentlemen...welcome to the future...


http://shop.store.yahoo.com/buyinprivate/prod2samas1b.html

PALMARES: My wife LOVES this thing! Got it as a promo item from the local supermarket--she has not stopped saying how good it is.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II

M3 Power is the only razor to get these days. Doubles as a vibrator if you're so inclined.


----------



## rbart4506

How often do you guys find you are replacing your blades?? I've asked my wife, but she's been doing the waxing thing for the last little while and can't really remember. Plus, everytime I bring up shaving and questions she always comes back with "Waxing is much easier"....Might be easier, but sure looks a heck of a lot more painful...

Rich


----------



## BigPiece

*Nair*

Just gotta throw this out there to those that have the $ or only shave for big events or every 2 weeks or so. This stuff eats through hair like a weed wacker through the grass. Slap it on, wipe it off in about 8 minutes, and presto and closer 'shave' than a razor, half the time, no cuts, last longer, and doesn't need a preshave if your hair is long. And for those of you using mach 3s this might be cheaper because them blades ain't cheap!


----------



## Jorge

*Another Benefit?*



BigPiece said:


> Just gotta throw this out there to those that have the $ or only shave for big events or every 2 weeks or so. This stuff eats through hair like a weed wacker through the grass. Slap it on, wipe it off in about 8 minutes, and presto and closer 'shave' than a razor, half the time, no cuts, last longer, and doesn't need a preshave if your hair is long. And for those of you using mach 3s this might be cheaper because them blades ain't cheap!


Maybe it's just psychological, but I swear that another advantage to shaving is that my legs feel cooler on hot days. 

Anyone else experienced this?


----------



## RodeRash

Fogdweller said:


> Any of you retro fans out there, I have some Campy single blade models from the 70s/80s, new in the box. Single blade, Ha! You scoff but these blades last 10,000 shaves and work without shaving cream. Make me an offer...


I actually have two Gillette double edge razors. Twist the knob at the end of the handle and the blade holder opens like a missle silo. There's an adjustment under the head for fine or coarse grind. Also a "Lady's Shick" razor, metallic blue with a long handle. All circa 1960's. 

Or you can do the antique shops and find straight razors. Jeez! They're scary!


----------



## RodeRash

The problem with depilatories is that they're caustic. Caustic enough to desolve the protein in hair. Right on the label they warn that some days your skin is fine with this stuff and other days it will react in a "rash" -- which is really a chemical burn. 

Waxing works for women because the hair on their legs is finer, smaller roots and not as dense. Grab a fist full of hair on your head and rip it out. This is what waxing is all about -- ripping the hair out by the roots. 

I found a decent tool, actually a girlfriend found it. 

Conair Hair Removal System. 

http://www.conair.com/conair/products/detail.jsp?product=214

It's a pair of pumice wheels that rotate in opposite directions. Besides grinding the hair off, it also smooths the skin. Down side is that it leaves a lot of "skin dust" as it goes. But no cuts. 

It works for reasonable fine hair. Not sure if it would smooth out a Sasquatch. They're about $50 at CostCo. Yeah, it's marketed to women. Somewhere along the line you're going to have to get comfortable with the idea that if you're shaving your legs, you're going to have to buy products marketed to women who shave their legs. 

We could package these in black with red trim and call them "Conair Velocette." But at least they're not pink and named "Love Your Legs!"


----------



## velocity

RodeRash said:


> Waxing works for women because the hair on their legs is finer, smaller roots and not as dense. Grab a fist full of hair on your head and rip it out. This is what waxing is all about -- ripping the hair out by the roots.


For my first time, following my wife's suggestion, I had my legs waxed. Not cheap, but not too painful either -- if you can stand the pain of road rash you can handle getting your legs waxed for f*ck's sake! 

Once the legs are bare, maintenance, shaving, is a cinch. Follow the sage advice above, and your legs 'll be very happy!


----------



## RodeRash

velocity said:


> For my first time, following my wife's suggestion, I had my legs waxed. Not cheap, but not too painful either -- if you can stand the pain of road rash you can handle getting your legs waxed for folk's sake!
> 
> Once the legs are bare, maintenance, shaving, is a cinch. Follow the sage advice above, and your legs 'll be very happy!


Waxing lasts 4, maybe 6 weeks. The hair follicles that are ripped out get replaced by new follicles. Evidently your skin has a reason for being covered with hair, and ripping it out by the roots just causes new roots to grow back -- just like pinching the buds on a plant cause the plant to generate new buds. It's a Darwinian survival strategy. 

Shaving once waxed legs is just a means of transitioning from waxing to shaving as the new follicles re-generate. Once they're back, you'd never know you'd waxed. 

(OK, listen, my girlfriend and I did a heap of research on this whole shaving, hair removal thing. Laser is expensive but eventually the hair grows back. Electrolosis is REALLY spendy and permanent. But electolosis on your legs would cost you about what a decent road bike runs these days.) 

The wet/dry electric shavers seem to open a new window on the technology. I haven't tried one. I've decided that a blade and lather is the least bothersome, most economical in the long haul. 

But you might look at the Conair rig . . .


----------



## dagger

*Bad shaver ALERT!*

I thought I would save some money and buy something cheaper than the Gillette Mach 3 and tried the Bic 3 blade razor and it was a mistake...it gets dull after one shaving and clogs too easily.


----------



## dagger

*Bad shaver alert*

I tried


----------



## BenWA

funknuggets said:


> It looks cool, feels nice, and says..... "IM A CYCLIST".... or, well... or "IM A SWIMMER"... or... I guess it could say ...."IM A CROSS DRESSER" ... but whichever reason you go for, you can always try it. Leg hair grows back at AMAZING SPEED.
> 
> So if you are into that... go for it. Lance shaves.


Actually, a lot of different athletes (at an elite level) shave their legs including pro football and basketball players, wrestlers (grecco-roman, not WWF), gymnasts, etc.

Another good reason for shaving if you are a mountain biker who lives on the east coast, it's WAY easier to spot ticks and they dont have as much to cling onto to begin with. I've had Lyme Disease a couple of times and dont want to get it again.

Also, I replace blades every single time i shave, and I can only shave about once every 6 or 7 days (i can only comfortably shave my face every 3 days without razor burn, i guess it's just the way my hair is). 

I've been shaving for a long time many due to the tick reason above, and my biggest problem has been red bumps on the upper thighs near the naughty bits. I still havent found a good remedy, and I'm NOT into the sasquatch shorts look (neither is my girl).


----------



## rbart4506

I'd have to agree with you about using the blade...I've just made it a Friday night ritual...Go for a ride or hit the gym, then shower at home and shave right after...That way I have nice smooth legs for the weekend rides with my wife...Take that anyway you want 

Rich


----------



## CFBlue

*Btw Big Tip!*

Stay away from the Venus. The GF and I did a little study... the results were conclusive! The Venus is dulled down to stop women from cutting themselves. The Mach 3 on the other hand is not, my legs are noticeably smoother, and I have less problems than she does. She now uses my razo (damnit!). I have never cut myself and can shave quite fast, the Mach 3 is soooo much better than the venus... plus the plastic handle feels cheap haha.

K


----------



## divve

Try the newer Venus Divine. They're currently running a special combo pack called Girl2Goddess 

Reveal the goddess in you. Now you can get a divinely close shave, for divinely smooth skin, even in sensitive spots. Includes 1 Venus Divine razor, 2 refill cartridges and 1 mini Satin Care shave gel. 

<jon stewart voice>mmmmm....ahhhhh....smoooooth......hmmmmmmm.....silky...ooooh</jon stewart voice>


----------



## fedgrl8

I think the reason why the women's razors don't work for guys is because women have thinner hair.


----------



## XC Roadee

So lets say this "friend" of mine is considering trying out this shaving thing for the first time and has read the funks bible but the dumbass does not know what a loofah is, what do I tell him? does anyone have a picture I can show him? I mean I know what it is but apparently he doesn't so I'd like to help him out? Thanks


----------



## funknuggets

*Try this...*

http://www.loofahspongesupply.com/loofah1.htm

But you can find them anywhere, any drug store or bath and body type stores. Tell your "friend" to claim it is for their significant other. there are natural and plastic types of loofahs.


----------



## XC Roadee

funknuggets said:


> http://www.loofahspongesupply.com/loofah1.htm
> 
> But you can find them anywhere, any drug store or bath and body type stores. Tell your "friend" to claim it is for their significant other. there are natural and plastic types of loofahs.


my "friend" says thanks


----------



## Williams700

Ahhh. Finally. Be Asian pays off... I'm ASIAN AND I'M HAIRLESS!!! HEAR ME ROAR!!!


----------



## XC Roadee

*wow*

my friend just absolutely loves this new sleek look wow !!!!!!. Its like my legs....... er I mean his legs were these beautiful specimens hiding under all the hair and he is just amazed by this new found beauty, so much so that he often finds himself gazing lovingly at them and caresing them at random moments.


----------



## omniviper

WTH? im asian too but i got hairy legs. must be a mutation in my family line when they were still in China.


----------



## BenWA

this loofah thing seems to work pretty well for preventing ingrown hairs (i had never used one before)...but it keeps rubbing off my hard-earned tan!


----------



## HillMan

*If someone asks if or why you shave your legs.*

I have a great response if someone ever asks if or why you shave your legs:

Q: "Do you shave your legs?!"

A: "No need. Hair doesn't grow on solid steel."


----------



## Otterinaround

Try a straight razor
You NEVER replace blades
It takes off 1/4 of the leg hair at a time. _READ REDUCES SPLITS BY 25%_
It is _HIGH CARBON STAINLESS STEEL_... wow *CARBON* AND *STEEL*
Gotta love it!
You can use it on your face too! 
From what I have experienced there are LESS ingrown hairs this way too!
It's best to shave WITH the grain of the hair using this one boys and girls.


----------



## RodeRash

Trust me on this one . . . 

Remington "Soft & Silky" wet dry electic shaver. They have one with regular heads and a titanium head -- but you can replace the reg. head with the titanium. 

About $45.00 

Battery charge, on a recharge stand. Light blue so it doesn't look TOOOOOOOOO girly. At least it's not pink floral print. 

Designed for legs, but works for faces too. You can take it in the tub, the shower, the pool -- with shaving cream, or it works dry on the sink counter. Decent amps in the motor, plenty of power.


----------



## bas

Help! I moisturize every day and shave every 4-5 days.. I'm beginning not to stand
the burn after I shower and shave.. moisturizer helps but not enough.. New blades
no help.. mach 3 turbo razor with every differnt kind of shaving cream..
Help I can't stop the itch! It burns.. 





funknuggets said:


> So, you are a roadie now... or have just fallen prey to the cycling society and have decided to shave. So you are reading this for one of three reasons.... one, because you are considering shaving, two, have shaved and are having... issues, or three have been shaving and want to hop on and give your two cents. Whichever way, this is the undeniable truth to shaving for men and I dont feel like typing this every single time someone asks about shaving issues. Follow these methods and I promise you a season of happy and smooth legs to impress the gals (or guys) at the office.
> 
> First of all, why to shave... good freaking question. I think because Eddy M was actually genetically hairless and everyone wanted to mimic him... but seriously if you have to ask who Eddy is, you do not qualify to shave your legs anyway. Really, shaving is arguable as to why, but it is what it is... is it more aerodynamic... probably, but only slightly so. It is easier to clean those pesky newbie chainring tatoos, it does decrease friction when sliding in a wreck on pavement, it does make it easier to massage, apply lotion, and dammit, it just plain looks cool!
> 
> Why am I writing this, good question... am I qualified? Interesting question. Im still not at the point where I can shave dry, like my wife, nor am I very fast, but... alas, I have nicely shaved legs without bumps, ingrown hairs, razor burn...etc. Plus, I helped one GIRL with some stubborn.... private area issues out with this technique.... (get your head out of the gutter)
> 
> So here it goes, consider this your manual, and sooner or later you will get the hang of it.
> 
> Step 1:Go to the store and get a few things....
> 
> --A Gilette Mach 3 or Mach 3 turbo, or hell, Ive even heard they have razors out with 4 or 5 blades. Get one of those, belive me, you will reap the benefits of your investment.
> 
> --Some kind of shaving cream, or hair conditioner
> 
> --A good, nonscented, noncolored lotion
> 
> --A loofah (tell them it is for your girlfriend or wife...)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Step 2. Clearing the forest of the trees. Get your hedge trimmers, beard trimmer, head razor, etc and clear off all the long hair, most cyclists stop mid thigh, but some are horrified by the looks of "hair shorts" and go further up. Either way, the method is the same. Please follow this technique, cause if you try and shave the long hair its gonna take you a year and you will be sitting in the bathtub amid a sea of hair... do it.
> 
> Step 3. Have Blade, Will Cut - Once you have the hair down to a manageable level, lets get down to shaving. Do yourself a favor and NEVER SHAVE with a SINGLE BLADED razor. Holy crap, thats a recipie for disaster. I do shave in the bath... yes a BATH, showers wash off all the soap/shaving cream and make it difficult to see what you are doing. There is a lot of discussion about what to use for a lubricant (insert rim shot here...), but honestly... you can use shaving cream, I prefer a gel, but honestly I have found plain old hair conditioner to work as good or better than anything. Soak your legs for a min, then coat them, and start shaving. Some people say shave down... blah blah blah, thats a crock of crap. Just shave opposite the hair, you will have much better results. Please note that your hairs will grow in differing directions, especially on the back and insides of your thighs... take your time and just get it right the first time. Be really careful along the front of your shin, on your achilles tendon, around your ankles, and behind your knees
> 
> Step 4: Managing the Beast - regardless of what your issues (unless you are just cutting yourself), follow the following regimen RELIGIOUSLY and your issues... ingrown hairs, red bumps, dry skin, etc... will likely disappear.
> 
> A. Every time you shower, loofah the bejeesus out of your legs. This is a process called EXFOLIATION. This is paramount and especially pay attention to the areas that are prone to the ingrown hairs.. insides of thighs, back of legs. Do this VIGOROUSLY, this will toughen the skin and exfoliate dead skin. I just use soap.
> 
> B. Every time you get OUT of the shower (or bath), pat dry your legs and wait a few minutes, then apply a GOOD lotion, I use Nivea or Neutrogena, but Curel, and Vasoline brands are all decent, but get a lotion that has little color or scents, sometimes legs are REALLY sensitive to that.
> 
> C. If you get up in the morning and your legs are dry, lotion again.
> 
> If you get the little hairs groing under your skin, you need to loofah harder. Pick them out with a pin, or they will likely get red and look like little pimples.
> 
> So, exfoliate and moisturize. That is the secret to maintenance. Plus, dont shave every day. I have found that every 4-7 days is sufficient.
> 
> Best of luck.


----------



## bighead

I heartily recommend foam-less shaving lotions. They don't have soap in them and they don't dry out your skin. Plus, many include moisturizers. 

I've been using an Alba Botanica product - you use very little, so it doesn't clog the razor as badly.


----------



## davidh

Thnaks for the shaving tips . I think I have the wife convinced!!!! We'll see though although she did ask why. And all I could muster was that I wanted to be like everyone else. and it looks cool.. Her reply.. was the typical rolling of the eyes and whatever


----------



## davidh

well I bit the bullet and shaved. Using all of the advise I ended up with no issues. And believe it or not my wife loves it. Go figure


----------



## funknuggets

*see...*



davidh said:


> well I bit the bullet and shaved. Using all of the advise I ended up with no issues. And believe it or not my wife loves it. Go figure


I told you it was undeniable. Keep it up with the loofah, seriously. Its often week after you often start to see issues after the first time. Welcome to the club. You will definitely ride faster now... or at least feel faster.


----------



## aeronaut

Ok, I'm confused. As easy as this topic is...(shave and done)

For those that don't want hair shorts...what the heck do you do...in the back? Umm...where is the stopping point?


----------



## bcastle

This part is crucial. Here's what you do: get an old school single blade razor that looks like a knife. Sharpen. Lather up. Attack forest untill nothing is left. Watch out for your boys!!!

Actually I'm not sure either. I figure go up to your lower back. If you dont, your significant other will just laugh at you because it wont be pretty to look at. Funny, Yes. Pretty, NO!!!


----------



## cshahan

*Razors*

Thought I would put my two cents into this post. I have been shaving my legs for more than 15 years now. I find that a women's razor works best for the legs. I use Schick Quattro for Women. It has four blades and little vertical wires so you don't cut your legs. I also use women's shave gel. The best I have found is Skintimate. I also use a loofa (sp) every time I shower. I shave my legs twice a week and I never get ingrown hairs or cut my legs. 
Goto :http://www.quattroforwomen.com/sq_master_flash.cfm?rd=1 
and http://www.skintimate.com/home.asp

Good luck


----------



## cshahan

*Shave it all*



aeronaut said:


> Ok, I'm confused. As easy as this topic is...(shave and done)
> 
> For those that don't want hair shorts...what the heck do you do...in the back? Umm...where is the stopping point?



I shave it all. Head to toe. Everything but the eyebrows (trim those).
My wife loves the fact I don't have any body hair. Never met a woman yet that does not like a well groomed man.


----------



## cmatcan

"The main thing is to not cut yourself and bleed to death in the tub." -- Frankie Andreu (Retired USPS Racer) on leg shaving advice


----------



## bas

I'm having more success with using Gold Bond Body Lotion on my legs BEFORE I shower and shave. This seems to lessens the itchy feeling after getting out of the shower.
I'm up for testing other lotions. But the gold bond doesn't seem to risne off while
you shower (just don't wash it off before you shave).

Also stop using non lotion soap after shaving - that dries them out quickly too.





funknuggets said:


> Step 1:Go to the store and get a few things....
> 
> --A Gilette Mach 3 or Mach 3 turbo, or hell, Ive even heard they have razors out with 4 or 5 blades. Get one of those, belive me, you will reap the benefits of your investment.
> 
> --Some kind of shaving cream, or hair conditioner
> 
> --A good, nonscented, noncolored lotion
> 
> 
> 
> A. Every time you shower, loofah the bejeesus out of your legs. This is a process called EXFOLIATION. This is paramount and especially pay attention to the areas that are prone to the ingrown hairs.. insides of thighs, back of legs. Do this VIGOROUSLY, this will toughen the skin and exfoliate dead skin. I just use soap.
> 
> B. Every time you get OUT of the shower (or bath), pat dry your legs and wait a few minutes, then apply a GOOD lotion, I use Nivea or Neutrogena, but Curel, and Vasoline brands are all decent, but get a lotion that has little color or scents, sometimes legs are REALLY sensitive to that.
> 
> Best of luck.


----------



## spyro

Isnt the whole hair thing related to earwax, or maybe that was body odor and sweat, heard an NPR thing bout crumbly vs waxy ear wax...


----------



## Peter5

I beg to differ with this shaving thread.

Have you tried waxing? There is no stubble, and there is no need to do it very often (monthly at most), your legs don't turn into thick black forests of hair when you don't shave, and it is not as painful as some would make out.


----------



## cmatcan

Peter5 said:


> I beg to differ with this shaving thread.
> 
> Have you tried waxing? There is no stubble, and there is no need to do it very often (monthly at most), your legs don't turn into thick black forests of hair when you don't shave, and it is not as painful as some would make out.


look, you hom-i mean metro-sexual: how dare you call the funk's bible into question. i suggest you let your 12-post count grow before taking such radical action. the funk is all things good and no things bad. praise be to funk.


----------



## Peter5

cmatcan said:


> look, you hom-i mean metro-sexual: how dare you call the funk's bible into question. i suggest you let your 12-post count grow before taking such radical action. the funk is all things good and no things bad. praise be to funk.


*grin*
My post-count may be low, but I have 16 years experience in both shaving,home waxing, salon waxing, epiladies (ouch!), and 'nair'. 

My apologies to the Funk.

Yes, I am a cyclist of the female variety.
Regards,
Peta.


----------



## funknuggets

Hey, this is only really written in the perspective of man. For the most part, we man-people typically will have an extreme aversion to anything of a wax solution, partially because the hair exits our body in the thickness of 12 ga spokes. Waxing feels like pulling out things attached to to bone. Not that I have tried... ok... I have and to even consider waxing anywhere near the neithers... you would be plumb freaking crazy. I'm not going to doubt any one that comes on here from the feminine persuasion... you gals got FLEETS more experience than I... but coming from a member of the sex that is more closely related to a grizzly bear, I think this is pretty good information... for men at least. Women are different, they say they need to shave and it is difficult to see their hairs sometimes. Me... when I dont shave, it begins to look like I ran through a sea of gnats or pepper.... so... no waxing for me. Call me a wuss, but Im gonna go thumbs down on that. Peter5, feel free to disagree all you want, but offer some different alternatives OTHER THAN waxing, por favor.


----------



## Dancer

I am a male and I use an epilator (made by Braun). I came to remove my body hair not because af cycling but because years ago, as a dancer, I had trouble with pain around my knees. It was bad enough that just the feel of fabric on them hurt. I went to a doctor about it and although what he suggested (Capsaiscin) helped it wasn't a real solution. What I finally discovered was that when I warmed up and did splits that the combination of tights and the usual flooring was pulling on the hair around my knees and somehow irritating layers of tissue underneath. I tried removing the hair and got relief. The next issue for me was how to keep the hair away with the least bother and what I landed on was the epilator (various companies make them) which is a set of mechanical tweezers in a rotating head. It removes hairs by the root so it is longer lasting than shaving and results in no stubble. While it is not permanent like laser treatments or electolysis it does last a while and depending on who you are and what body part you're talking about you can go from days to weeks between uses. As time goes on the hair that does grow back is finer and yet easier to remove. You do have to be careful not to pinch yourself, especially around sensitive areas. 

Road Biking was a match for me as I already had the legs for it (snicker).

Dancer



funknuggets said:


> Hey, this is only really written in the perspective of man. For the most part, we man-people typically will have an extreme aversion to anything of a wax solution, partially because the hair exits our body in the thickness of 12 ga spokes. Waxing feels like pulling out things attached to to bone. Not that I have tried... ok... I have and to even consider waxing anywhere near the neithers... you would be plumb freaking crazy. I'm not going to doubt any one that comes on here from the feminine persuasion... you gals got FLEETS more experience than I... but coming from a member of the sex that is more closely related to a grizzly bear, I think this is pretty good information... for men at least. Women are different, they say they need to shave and it is difficult to see their hairs sometimes. Me... when I dont shave, it begins to look like I ran through a sea of gnats or pepper.... so... no waxing for me. Call me a wuss, but Im gonna go thumbs down on that. Peter5, feel free to disagree all you want, but offer some different alternatives OTHER THAN waxing, por favor.


----------



## russianrocket

Hey guys have you ever tried nair for men. I tried it for the first time today and I was amazed at the results. No more shaving for me except in a couple little tiny areas. Nair is this cream that you put all over your legs and let it sit for about 10 mintues after that goes into the bath tub with the water running take a wash cloth and start pushing upward and it takes the hair off like a charm. PLUS!!!!! there are no cuts, bumps or irratation. you can pick it up at Walmart, CVS, kmart, Walgreens. Soo give it a try a see for your self


----------



## bas

russianrocket said:


> Hey guys have you ever tried nair for men. I tried it for the first time today and I was amazed at the results. No more shaving for me except in a couple little tiny areas. Nair is this cream that you put all over your legs and let it sit for about 10 mintues after that goes into the bath tub with the water running take a wash cloth and start pushing upward and it takes the hair off like a charm. PLUS!!!!! there are no cuts, bumps or irratation. you can pick it up at Walmart, CVS, kmart, Walgreens. Soo give it a try a see for your self


You hair must be fine.

I tried something similiar. I had burns on me!  I was a neosporin abuser a few days later.

Google it: hair removal products burn


----------



## Fogdweller

*Endurance Record*

Leave it to the Funk to start a thread that would still be getting posts in its 11th month. Long live the Funk!!


----------



## SplijinX

Quite an impressive guide we have here. Haven't taken the plunge yet and still examining all options. Has anyone had any experience with the Norelco Bodygroom? It's got some good reviews on Amazon, but nothing specifically related to the legs.

If nothing else, the website is hilarious: www.shaveeverywhere.com/


----------



## Mr Wood

SplijinX said:


> If nothing else, the website is hilarious: www.shaveeverywhere.com/


I was just gonna post this site.
I am a Man. I shave with soap, in the shower, using a Mach 3 (men's ) handle with a Venus blade (though I may switch since someone said they are duller than the Men's). 
I forgot about the loofah thing. I had one but threw it out 'cause it got old but need to get a new one.
For moisturizing, I went through a lot of lotions but always thought they were too expensive for as much as I was using. I thought baby oil was the solution, but it made me break out. Are you ready for my solution? Olive Oil. That's right. It's inexpensive and it works. Best of all? It's a food! No chemicals. Anything you rub on your skin gets absorbed into your bloodstream. Wouldn't you rather rub on something that is good for you rather than a bunch of chemicals?
As for shaving direction, below my knees I can pretty much shave any direction I please, but in the upper thighs, I have to go in the direction of growth or it's a mess. I think the higher temps and rubbing clothes irritate me in those areas, but that is a personal thing and not the same for everybody.
Seriously though. Try the Olive Oil. I think you'll be pleased.


----------



## tcruse11

SplijinX said:


> Quite an impressive guide we have here. Haven't taken the plunge yet and still examining all options. Has anyone had any experience with the Norelco Bodygroom? It's got some good reviews on Amazon, but nothing specifically related to the legs.
> 
> If nothing else, the website is hilarious: www.shaveeverywhere.com/


I bought this about two weeks ago so I could stop using my mustache trimmer on... err... certain parts of my body. It works great in the nether reigions. It also has attachments to just trim body hair. I have trimmed the hair on my leg down considerably and It has worked really well. I'm just not ready to shave it all the way. 

The only draw back so far is that the hair does grow back faster than using my mach 3. I did like the fact that it is a wet dry shaver, but norelco warns not to use it anywhere above the neck line.

All in all, this poduct is good but not great.


----------



## crashoveroid

Cheers man your a legend


----------



## MellowDramatic

SplijinX said:


> Quite an impressive guide we have here. Haven't taken the plunge yet and still examining all options. Has anyone had any experience with the Norelco Bodygroom? It's got some good reviews on Amazon, but nothing specifically related to the legs.
> 
> If nothing else, the website is hilarious: www.shaveeverywhere.com/



I laughed so hard I had tears coming out of my eyes, especially in the "groin and posterior" section under "Where to Shave"

Holy crap, that is hilarious.


----------



## danielhaden

Oh no. I love the riding fast, and the faster the better, but I hadn't thought of this. 

I'm reading with much horrified fascination, because I absolutely hate shaving. 

I just reached down and yanked a bunch of leg hair out to see if it hurt. It wasn't too bad. I'm surprised! This was nothing compared to the pain of shaving. 

I think I'll head on over to E-bay and see if they have an Epilady. 

If it's going to be faster, heck I'll do it.


----------



## Dancer

I use the Braun Silk Epil. I find it's a bit faster than the other epilators which is the one gripe I have about epilation compared to shaving (shaving is faster). On the other hand you have to do it less often (about twice a week for me depending on which part of the body and how particular you are) and although you can pinch yourself you won't cut yourself. The other advantage is that over time the hair that does grow back is finer, less noticeable and easier to remove. 

Isn't interesting that the one cycling accessory you don't see at the LBS or on line cycling stores is hair removal products?

Dancer



danielhaden said:


> Oh no. I love the riding fast, and the faster the better, but I hadn't thought of this.
> 
> I'm reading with much horrified fascination, because I absolutely hate shaving.
> 
> I just reached down and yanked a bunch of leg hair out to see if it hurt. It wasn't too bad. I'm surprised! This was nothing compared to the pain of shaving.
> 
> I think I'll head on over to E-bay and see if they have an Epilady.
> 
> If it's going to be faster, heck I'll do it.


----------



## The Armagh

Venus sucks. Period. Takes twice the strokes of.........

Fusion - 5 blades and not a single nick. 3 or 4 with the Venus.


----------



## uzziefly

anyone tried using hair removal cream?


----------



## paint

uzziefly said:


> anyone tried using hair removal cream?


Veet is the only way to go in this department. But it won't really alleviate the need to shave as often.


----------



## moab63

*Great tread, since I started shaving this year*

the sex appeal has gone up(wife) hehe. I had a lot of experience shaving lots of facial hair and military service(marines). So everytime some new 20 blade razor comes out I`ll buy it.

If you guys follow the funks advice you will be touble free.

Why shave because I`m fast, also the hams look all sexy and cut.:thumbsup: ut: ^

Also I`m secured in my masculinity


----------



## Malcog

My leg-shaving advice;
Buy a decent pair of hair clippers, like barbers use.
First, trim the thick hair with the clippers.
Now you have nicely trimmed leg hair, fill the bath to about 6 inches with warm water.
Sit on the edge and give your legs a good wash.
Soap up (I use ordinary soap, I sometimes use King of Shaves shaving cream) one leg.
Get a disposable razor and shave off those hairs. Keep the razor clear of shave crud by dipping in the water, and keep the leg being shaved wet. 
Its taken me 35 years to work out how to shave my legs without pain !


----------



## kyler2001

*Strong Enough For A Man*

I've been using the women's Shick Intuition lately with good results and no need for a seperate shave gel...From time to time I've tried using the Ozone Elite depil mousse. It's usually hit and miss with it though. It always takes the hair off completely, but sometimes it will leave a small rash in some areas so I usually just shave.


----------



## revmonkey

i'm not gonna read through the whole thread, but i did read a lot of it...

why don't you just NAIR?


----------



## nachomc

loofahs? exfoliation? daily lotion on your legs?

GAH! Now I need to go look at some lesbian porn and drink beer while scratching.


----------



## KonaMan

Mr Wood said:


> Seriously though. Try the Olive Oil. I think you'll be pleased.


Actually, better than using Olive Oil (stuff doesn't really come off that well, I cook with it all the time), try using the Kiss My Face soaps. They are made from Olive Oil and come in several varieties (Aloe, smellly stuff, etc.). I use the one w/aloe and a looffa to keep things smooth between shavings. You can find this soap in the health food section (or Whole Foods) of most stores.


----------



## MellowDramatic

justsomeguy3116 said:


> J*s*s Chr*St - are the shaved legs guys really men? Go take some testosterone and call the doctor in the morning...extra testosterone may make you feel more manly and realize why this is a BAD idea...


Live and let shave. This thread is not directed to people such as you, and chances are you're not going to change anyone's opinion, so why are you trying to defer people from shaving? This thread is designed to help people out...why try to defer from that?


----------



## MellowDramatic

justsomeguy3116 said:


> I just think they need to get the real view of the rest of the world toward this extremely odd practice of bikers. I am also fed up with the posts that state, "find a guy with hair on his legs - he is a beginner." You slam me, I slam back! It particularly infuriates me when they talk about me carrying stuff to save thier weight obsessed butts because they refuse to ride with tools and tubes.
> 
> Lets face it, Eddy Merckx supposedly had no hair and you want to be like him? GET OVER YOUSELF!
> 
> Shaving helps with massages? NO IT DOESN'T AND YOU KNOW IT!
> 
> Shaving helps stop infections after road rash? MAYBE IN 1950! EVER HEARD OF NEOSPRORIN?
> 
> Relax. work with what gave you, and move on - you will never be Eddy, or Lance, or even Floyd. Work with what God gave you, ride in a CAT 2 or even 3 if you are good, look up to the great ones, and keep the hair on your legs so you won't look so stupid when you cross your legs on that date (or professional meeting) and they see you are hairless weirdo.


You can look at it that way. I don't understand where the concept that body hair somehow makes one more masculine comes from, but there are a few people I've met that feel that way. Most of them, however, either don't give a crap about my legs, accept the fact that I'm a cyclist and that's just what I do, or think I'm crazy enough to leave the issue alone. I'm not slamming people that don't shave their legs.

As far as the dating/professional meeting thing goes, I haven't met a girl yet that has a problem with it (most of them so far have liked it, or at least not been able to admit they didn't)...and if you're wearing shorts at a professional meeting, there's something wrong with that situation in the first place. Let's not turn this into a thread hijack...just let people read it for what it is. This is the beginner's corner. Go ahead and start your own thread explaining why shaving is a bad idea; just let the people that want help shaving read this one.


----------



## Spear Legweak

*I'm A Man Baby! Yeah!*



justsomeguy3116 said:


> J*s*s Chr*St - are the shaved legs guys really men? Go take some testosterone and call the doctor in the morning...extra testosterone may make you feel more manly and realize why this is a BAD idea...


Try telling Big Ron Coleman, a.k.a. Mr Olympia, that he's a girly man for shaving his legs! I think the guy has more testosterone than all of us in this forum put together.

Like Mr. Olympia, I like the way shaving shows my muscle definition on my tanned legs. I'll also say chicks compliment my form as well. From experience, it's just another plus at the beach! Cycling helped me get my form and I don't mind shaving to show the form off. However, if your the type that only rides once a week and has nothing to show for it, then I can see why you would be against the idea.

Oh yeah, not to mention that I used to hate pulling tape off my hairy legs when changing a bandage

Because most cyclists shave, I'll have to say that shaving has actually become part of the road bike culture whether we like it or not dude, it's just a fact. Some people do not have a valid reason as to why they shave and just do it to fit in because the majority of cyclists do it. That's cool, no need to bag on people new to the sport who are just trying to fit in and look like everybody else. Leave the choice up to the person. If I see a person who has not shaved, I don't comment on it to them and shove my reasons for doing so on to them. It's their choice. Just like the hairy leg bunch don't give me a hard time. It's usually understood by all that it's a personal choice and nothing more.


----------



## steel515

*what is loofah?*



funknuggets said:


> A. Every time you shower, loofah the bejeesus out of your legs. This is a process called EXFOLIATION. This is paramount and especially pay attention to the areas that are prone to the ingrown hairs.. insides of thighs, back of legs. Do this VIGOROUSLY, this will toughen the skin and exfoliate dead skin. I just use soap.
> 
> If you get the little hairs groing under your skin, you need to loofah harder. Pick them out with a pin, or they will likely get red and look like little pimples.


What is loofah/exfoliate? Scrubbing? with brush?


----------



## uhkuhjillion

A loofah is an abrasive sponge like thing that is often used to exfoliate the skin, it is kind of like a soft pumice stone if you know what that is. Exfoliate means scraping off the older cells on the surface of the skin(usually with a loofah but there are other synthetic abrasive towels and rags that can be used). It is kind of like scrubbing with a scotchbrite pad(those green and yellow pads used to scrape food of dishes)
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Luffa

I find the schick quattro is best for shaving legs, I think it has something to do with the blades being a little farther apart than the mach 3. I don't think that venus works as good as either of these. I don't like using the quattro on my face though, too bulky, I use the Mach 3 there.

I can't stand the smell of nair, I think it can be a bit messy, and I don't enjoy the burning sensation.

Waxing is for women, it is supposed to prepare them for the pain of childbirth.


----------



## Jay T

So I shaved for the first time a little over a week ago. The area around the knee and below went fine...... everything above the knee looks like it was shot with an assault rifle.  A lot of irritation and pimple like areas.

I realize I'm going to need time to let this heel. I"ve been exfoliating and moisturizing every day trying to speed up the healing process. I've since shaved the lower leg a few times now with success. My question is how do I try again on the upper half with better results? I"m using a Mach 3 Razor with a high quality shaving soap, clean before and exfoliate and moisturize after. Should I give her another try or not risk it and move on to waxing or something. My original idea was to make my legs look better but all I've done is make my legs look terrible. I can't ever go to the pool to swim now because the are so tattered and irritated. :mad2: 

Thanks guys.


----------



## funknuggets

*to Prince... or ... Puff Daddy.. .whomever you think you are...*

dang jt.... finally took the plunge, eh?

I think what you have is pretty common. First of all, the first time you shave your legs, that area is going to be pretty damn sensitive. One of the things I think might be happening is that you have raw legs and are putting on lotion too soon thereafter... a lot of times this irritates the piss out of the upper legs and not only is it often painful... it causes red bumps and all the things you have described. When they are red and inflamed like you say... exfoliation is likely just exacerbating the situation. Give them a day or two to heal. You may have some spots that take longer. It also may be that your work clothes may be irritating them if you shave in the morning.

However.... next time... and until your legs get used to it. Shave at night.... rinse well, preferably in the shower so you dont have residual hairs and soap residue on your legs. Towel off, and wait a couple of hours before you put on lotion before bed. I swear by Lubriderm. Reapply lotion in the morning. Then when you shower again... scrub/exfoliate... and put on lotion right after. But right after you shave... give you legs a little while. I think that will help. You will get the hang of it. Everyone is different, but the process is the same.

You will catch on. Wait til you forget to exfoliate, and then wait too long to shave and get the little hairs that grow sideways under your skin and you get to pick them out with a pin.... you will learn grasshopper. Patience you must find.


----------



## bakstreet

Ok, so I shaved my legs for the first time yesterday. I followed all of the advice used in the post. I did use hair conditioner...I was out of my gel. Below the knee looks great...above the knee especially on my left leg is totally broken out. Like red bumps all over...razor burn I guess. I did go against the grain, should I have gone with the hair? How long will these bumps last? Everytime I get the chills they hurt like hell! Any advice?


----------



## Jay T

> Ok, so I shaved my legs for the first time yesterday. I followed all of the advice used in the post. I did use hair conditioner...I was out of my gel. Below the knee looks great...above the knee especially on my left leg is totally broken out. Like red bumps all over...razor burn I guess. I did go against the grain, should I have gone with the hair? How long will these bumps last? Everytime I get the chills they hurt like hell! Any advice?


I just went through the same experience a few weeks back. Its going to take time to heal the damage though. Expect a couple weeks for the upper legs. Don't even think about shaving them until they are better. What I found works for me is 1) use a new blade all the time if you can afford it 2) DO NOT put a lot of pressure on the skin when you are going through the motions, you are shaving hair, not skin. I go with the grain, then re-apply lube, then go ever-so-softly against the hair for a close shave 3) Soak your legs in the bath before hand to soften the hairs for cutting. 4) Make sure to exfoliate and moisturize everyday. Or every time you're in the shower it really really helps!

It did take time but with little patience and practice you'll get it. It will only get easier and more comfortable from here. Trust me 

Good luck and thanks to everyone who helped me too!


----------



## bakstreet

A COUPLE OF WEEKS?! Maybe I will just stick with the beard trimmer on the upper legs and shave the lower part. My wife would die (laughing) if she knew about this. I did so good on my lower legs, why couldn't it all be that easy. How long until the red bumps start to go away?


----------



## Jay T

> A COUPLE OF WEEKS?! Maybe I will just stick with the beard trimmer on the upper legs and shave the lower part. My wife would die (laughing) if she knew about this. I did so good on my lower legs, why couldn't it all be that easy. How long until the red bumps start to go away?


I did the same thing, beard trimmer on upper legs until they were ready to shave again. And yes my wife laughed at me for a good hour when she saw the damage I did. Everyone heals at a different pace, you'll be able to tell when they are ready. I think the crucial thing is not to pick/play with the bumps it will make them worse. Just exfoliate and moisturize and let your body do its thing. The small red bumps / irritation will start to heal up faster than the larger ones. Maybe a week or so? 

best of luck!


----------



## bakstreet

So, do you still exfoliate the upper legs...or wait until they are healed?


----------



## Jay T

Yes definitely exfoliate the uppers. It scrubs away dirt, crust, and dead skin cells that hinder the healing process. Keeping them clean is vital to healing. But it does a number on them, hence the moisturizer to also speed up the process. Your skin will thank you.


----------



## bakstreet

Thank you for all of your help. I did exfoliate them this morning, but it didn't really feel too good.


----------



## Jay T

Makes you appreciate all the work your wife does now? LOL

Have fun.


----------



## Keyx

how often do you change the blades ? 

and im finding i have to shave every second day (i even get stubble the next morning) is there anything i can do to stop that ?


----------



## funknuggets

*common...*



Keyx said:


> how often do you change the blades ?
> 
> and im finding i have to shave every second day (i even get stubble the next morning) is there anything i can do to stop that ?


I think most people will get stubble relatively soon. If you are just starting, though, I would advise against shaving every day. I think every other day or every 3 days is sufficient. Nothing you can do to prevent the stubble unless you get laser hair removal. Perhaps you could use epilady to pull the suckers out. You certainly wont get stubble after that for a week or so... but lordy... sounds like a sick Rambo nightmare...

On my mach 3 I change every three to four weeks... Thats twice a week shaving. Everyone will be different though. Dave H has to shave 3x a day.


----------



## flyboy50

I shaved for swimming once, but I don't really see the benefit for cycling. 

I used a single blade razor, good shaving cream, but I didn't use moisturizer, exfoliate, or trim the forest before shaving. Had tons of stubble the next morning, but no razor burn or redness. 

I guess it depends on your genetics, some people get ingrown hairs more than others.


----------



## raghead

*Rapha Leg Shaving Kit.*

"Joint venture with Geo F. Trumper of Mayfair. Finest badger brush and chrome travel razor in leather case."

$220. Available June.

"Badgers? We don't need no STINKIN' BADGERS!!"


----------



## Bocephus Jones II

******* said:


> "Joint venture with Geo F. Trumper of Mayfair. Finest badger brush and chrome travel razor in leather case."
> 
> $220. Available June.
> 
> "Badgers? We don't need no STINKIN' BADGERS!!"


I nominate this thread for longest running RBR thread EVER!!!!


----------



## Pablo

flyboy50 said:


> I shaved for swimming once, but I don't really see the benefit for cycling.


Spandex and my hair legs just don't mix. 

Stand under the hot shower water and shave away. A quick wipe down every three days takes maybe 5 minutes with little hassle and no worries. Your skin adapts quickly and no chemicals needed. A bit of lotion post-shower and you're on your way.


----------



## x3u93n3x

i'm a swimmer. this isn't even news. XD


----------



## ghalter

Does it help to shave your twigs and berries, as far as sweat and what not?


----------



## Kennedy

ghalter said:


> Does it help to shave your twigs and berries, as far as sweat and what not?


Your SO might appreciate it. :thumbsup:


----------



## Josh M

Thanks for the HowTo. I have been shaving successfully for the past two months. Now other cyclists ask me if I race (I don't), so I must _look_ faster...


----------



## tyro

I've got it easy I guess. I've got alopecia which basically means "your hair falls out". I've lost almost 100% of it on my body. I guess there are a few spots on my legs that I could shave. Atually my legs look like a missed a few spots! Anyway, maybe I'm aero or maybe I'm the "hairless wonder" as my wife calls me. :thumbsup:

...best thing was losing all that nasty back hair; worst thing was losing my eyebrows. Now all of the sweat runs right into my eyes. The lack of eyelashes also lets all sorts of dirt and road debris into my eyes. Gotta take the bad with the good I guess.


----------



## Swish

About the BodyGroom, it's okayish, it will only shave well on not so tight skin surfaces and around the shin and knees it's hardly doing the job. I use it only as preshaving after a long time of not keeping up. I use the Mach Fusion against the grain of the hair, works well, bloody expensive. Still seeing the odd red spots on the thighs now and then. I'll start using a loofah.


----------



## Mega Cycle

Very helpful thanks...

But why do we shave our legs? It makes bugger all difference to speed (anyway in a time trial the legs are usually covered).

Unthinkable not to, if you're a serious roadie...why? I guess it's because we don't want other roadies to see our hairy legs and think we're not serious about our cycling...


----------



## FutureRacingChick

my boyfriend shaves all. well, he shaves his legs and his twigs and berries....uhm, i'm a fan....although, i'll never tell him....he'll stop if he knows i like it! LOL

WTG men!


----------



## crazychester

I stopped shaving a couple years ago b/c my wife hated the stubble and winter was approaching so tights made it easy to hide my hairy legs. I hate the look of hairy legs in cycling shorts. However, I do miss the psychological boost of looking down at my legs on a hard pull and seeing smooth tan legs pumping away at top speed. If I can manage to get my ars back in shape over the winter, I think I'm going to start shaving again in the spring as a reward for all my hard winter training. I'll just have to keep them super smooth so my sweetie doesn't get grouchy in the love shack.


----------



## ilpirati

*I question the Funk Bible...*

I question the FunK Shaving Bible..I`m a heretic I don`t use multi bladed razors like mach 3, 4, 5 , 6 etc.
I use a 1915 Gillette saftey razor like this:










And I shave my legs dry with that thing....I`M A MAAAN DAMN IT!!!!! I use one blade for each leg though


----------



## MarkS

ilpirati said:


> I question the FunK Shaving Bible..I`m a heretic I don`t use multi bladed razors like mach 3, 4, 5 , 6 etc.
> I use a 1915 Gillette saftey razor like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I shave my legs dry with that thing....I`M A MAAAN DAMN IT!!!!! I use one blade for each leg though


You're no heretic. You are just plain old crazy.

My father used a "safety razor" to shave his face. (He probably is rolling over in his grave if he knows that his son has shaved places south of his neck, but I digress). When hair started sprouting out of my young, teenaged face, I tried to use a "safety razor." After a few episodes where I looked like I had been on the losing end of a knife fight, I switched to what was then the newfangled "Trac II" razor. I still manage to cut myself while shaving with alarming frequency -- you would think that after 35 years of shaving my face almost every day, I would know how to use a razor. But, I shudder to think what my face and legs would look like if I were to use a "safety razor." Good luck. You need it.


----------



## ilpirati

MarkS said:


> You're no heretic. You are just plain old crazy.
> 
> My father used a "safety razor" to shave his face. (He probably is rolling over in his grave if he knows that his son has shaved places south of his neck, but I digress). When hair started sprouting out of my young, teenaged face, I tried to use a "safety razor." After a few episodes where I looked like I had been on the losing end of a knife fight, I switched to what was then the newfangled "Trac II" razor. I still manage to cut myself while shaving with alarming frequency -- you would think that after 35 years of shaving my face almost every day, I would know how to use a razor. But, I shudder to think what my face and legs would look like if I were to use a "safety razor." Good luck. You need it.


I rarely cut myself with the "safety razor"( can`t remember he last time I`ve blead) and I shave my legs every week...If grandpa could do it on his face...I can do it better... on my legs and ...more

The main reason I use it is because I am a cheap bastard...a replacement set of blades for a state of the art razor endorsed by David Beckham costs as much as 100+ classical grandpa stile blades...plus I`ve got stile, I`m standing out of the crowd with my golden "safety razor"


----------



## gnarSKYLER

It's about time to start shaving again, seeing as how the weather is warming up in Northern NV. Time to break out the electric clippers.


----------



## funknuggets

*Question all you want...*

This post was posted with the idea of eliminating the insane number shave posts posted by posters with shaving problems....  

nonetheless... to be effective and fast with a single bladed razor... you are not a heretic... you are some kind of razor jedi. Seriously. I dont know how you do it, but props to you. There is no reason to "question" the bible... its just a matter that have a tool that you decide to use that is off the beaten path... er... well, if its actually a 1915 razor.... it MAY have been found on the beaten path... prolly for good reason. Anyway.... lets just say, maybe its NOT that much more cost effective, because my leg blades are typically my face castoffs, and will still handle many shaves before I have to pitch them. A standard Mach 3 will go through several weeks of facial shaving before becomming a leg blade and will go through ... what 10 leg shavings maybe before I cast it out. I have no idea. So, is it price ineffective? Your call.

However, I question your assumptions that the 1915 razor is somehow better. Razors have evolved for a reason. You just use that old thing because you are weird or somehow simply just fond of that thing due to your familial history. Its a model t, dude. Im sure its nice, and you get some enjoyment... but because you have success with it... dont tell my readers that it is somehow better... because Im telling you right now, they WILL CUT the absolute crap out of their legs with a single blade. 

I also think that your grandpa, living or not, would freak out knowing that his favorite razor that he had to spend a weeks worth of wages on is shaving anywhere near his grandson's willy. That thing is a relic, to be treasured for sure... 

You practice what how you want to practice. This bible is good for the masses.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II

funknuggets said:


> This post was posted with the idea of eliminating the insane number shave posts posted by posters with shaving problems....
> 
> nonetheless... to be effective and fast with a single bladed razor... you are not a heretic... you are some kind of razor jedi. Seriously. I dont know how you do it, but props to you. There is no reason to "question" the bible... its just a matter that have a tool that you decide to use that is off the beaten path... er... well, if its actually a 1915 razor.... it MAY have been found on the beaten path... prolly for good reason. Anyway.... lets just say, maybe its NOT that much more cost effective, because my leg blades are typically my face castoffs, and will still handle many shaves before I have to pitch them. A standard Mach 3 will go through several weeks of facial shaving before becomming a leg blade and will go through ... what 10 leg shavings maybe before I cast it out. I have no idea. So, is it price ineffective? Your call.
> 
> However, I question your assumptions that the 1915 razor is somehow better. Razors have evolved for a reason. You just use that old thing because you are weird or somehow simply just fond of that thing due to your familial history. Its a model t, dude. Im sure its nice, and you get some enjoyment... but because you have success with it... dont tell my readers that it is somehow better... because Im telling you right now, they WILL CUT the absolute crap out of their legs with a single blade.
> 
> I also think that your grandpa, living or not, would freak out knowing that his favorite razor that he had to spend a weeks worth of wages on is shaving anywhere near his grandson's willy. That thing is a relic, to be treasured for sure...
> 
> You practice what how you want to practice. This bible is good for the masses.


This poast has lasted a hella long time.
BEETS!


----------



## ilpirati

The 1915 Gillette is not quite a relic, u can fint lots on ebay or other sites, and I use modern "classic" baldes witch I assume that are made of the same alloys as any other modern blade.
The thing that astonishez me is how long your mach3 lasts...for me a mach3-4 after aprox 5 shaves LEGS ONLY their good for the bin.I shave my legs dry to save time, I think maybe shaving like this blunts the razor faster.

Funk if you are willing to learn the way of the razor Jedi, know that I am in need of an apprentice...the last one had a misfortunate accident


----------



## xstandupx

BenWA said:


> I've been shaving for a long time many due to the tick reason above, and my biggest problem has been red bumps on the upper thighs near the naughty bits.
> 
> I still havent found a good remedy, and I'm NOT into the sasquatch shorts look (neither is my girl).


I also have an issue with the little red razor burn bumps in the upper thigh areas and have come to find that, while I can't prevent it, It does go away quickly if you use Nutrogena acne wash while you are in the shower. It's like an orange soap. Just pick it up at the store. Your red bumps will be gone within a day or so.


----------



## xstandupx

*Cure!*

Just for reference to anyone who can't find a remedy for those little red bumps on your upper thighs you get after shaving, Neutrogena Acne Rinse (the name is close to that) will get rid of it in a day or so and stops the irritating itch right away. It's at your local grocery store. It's and orange soap. Try it out, I use it ritualistically and often times when I use it directly after shaving the razor burn doesn't show up at all. The rest of my legs are fine without it.


----------



## Joshua Finch

I bit the bullet and shaved yesterday. Took well over an hour to use my trimmer and a fusion to shave. Doesn't help that I don't have a tub and have to use a dorm room shower. Not the best place to do it. I went to a party with my friends after, and it only one noticed that I had shaved my legs. I had to tell the others LOL. So really, if anyone is giving you **** about having shaved legs, might as well ask them why they were staring in the first place ;-)

Only have the bumps where the front of my regular shorts rub against my legs. No problems on the back of my thighs. 

I'll pick up some of that wash tomorrow and give it a try.


----------



## plume

I let my legs go hairy in the winter this year so this was the first time they've seen a razor in a minute. Feels good to be "roadie'd out" again...


----------



## trekkie7

Lots of giggles over "twigs and berries." This whole topic is hilarious from a woman's perspective. There's a product called Bikini Zone for bumps and ingrown hair - contains lidocaine. After years of shaving, I decided to get rid of those irritating bumps and hair in the bikini zone with laser treatment. I wish I'd done it years ago - no more itching! My gals at the vein and laser center apply a numbing cream one hour before treatment. Don't even feel the rubber band-like zap of the laser. After the first treatment - hardly any hair. It will grow back in varying degrees, so you need to get a series of treatments to kill the root/hair bulbs. I highly recommend it to anyone. Well worth the money! Most centers have packaged deals and run seasonal sales. When I come into some more cash (maybe that economic stimulus check) I'm getting the armpit area done and eventually the legs. Permanent hair removal - - nothing like it. The gals shared some insider info with me about guy athletes who get their "twigs and berries" zapped. Numbing cream - - definitely! Do we laugh at those guys - - absolutely! Do we commiserate with the pain in the ass that shaving is - - you bet. Do we understand chafing - - hmm, yeah we do! Go for it dudes. Just check with your SO first. You never know. What's a turn-on for you, may offend a woman. Just thought you might want a woman's perspective, from a gal who has four brothers and a husband.


----------



## robbyracer

I broke down and shaved the legs after my nightly yesterday. 
We don't have a tub so I did it in the shower, which kinda sucks if you happen to be 6'4" tall. I thought I'd just do it quickly with the wife's razor and be done with it but it didn't really work out that way.

Once I figured out that it was going to take the rest of the evening and a whole pack of razors to do the job (I'm not really that hairy) I hopped out of the shower and got out my clippers and mowed down the remaining hairs. Then I hopped back in to finish up. My wife loves it and she even gave me some tips too. LOL I did have to do a little touch up this morning, I missed a strip on the front of my right shin.
Now I'm more aerodynamic


----------



## ZoSoSwiM

I'd like to add my 2 cents...

I've shaved my entire body.. head to toe on many occasions for swimming competition. Trust me.. as cyclists we have it lucky. Swimmers shouldn’t shave with all those special lotions and such. Reason being that it decreases the sensation you get from shaving. (Some refute this) Shaving for swimming is more mental than anything. As stated before on other sites, when you jump into the water for a sprint the first time after shaving.. You feel like god. If you feel fast you go fast. 
Swimmers need to wet shave and some even dry shave. Constantly doing this over a week long meet is torture for the body.
<o></o>
Anyhow..
In my experience get the bathroom as warm as possible it helps a lot when shaving. Soak for a while in the bath to let the hair soften up. Afterwards lather up and go slow. I use very light pressure when shaving. Let the razor move under your hand and you’ll avoid cutting off moles and pimples. If you don’t rush the shave the first time you’ll be happier in the long run. 
<o></o>
Half the reason I’m even posting is because I’m debating on shaving now. When I’m riding I look down and see all the hair and honestly.. it’s not nice. I don’t have any forests or anything but the hair popping through my shorts is enough to scare me. If it helps me stay cooler I’m all for it too!!!!
<o></o>
I’m curious how a mid level electric would work on the legs..


----------



## robbyracer

ZoSoSwiM said:


> I don’t have any forests or anything but the hair popping through my shorts is enough to scare me. If it helps me stay cooler I’m all for it too!!!!


Yeah the sight of leg hair popping out through my tights was a little weird.

I thought about using my electric shaver on my legs but it ripped up my face pretty good so I decided not to. I'm a blade man all the way!


----------



## ZoSoSwiM

I never thought electric shavers would ever work in my peach fuzz face.. but I picked up a decent 3 head one and it works amazing..


----------



## ZoSoSwiM

I did it.. I shaved. You never really do get used to the freshly shaven feeling do ya? hahaha.. Now to see how I feel with shorts on and riding!!


----------



## trekkie7

Yeah, it's all good! So, I was wondering from a girl's perspective, now that all you guys are shaving. What do you do when you get nicked? How do you stop the bleeders? I put a wad of kleenex on the wound. Does anyone do something different? 

I'm sure it was the alcohol, a good Pinot Griggio, in celebration of those who gave their lives for our freedom (Memorial Day), but I nicked myself near the ankle bone and on the knee cap tonight in the shower. What do dudes do? Just curious since this thread has struck a cord with so many. Happy Holiday, BTW! And, yes, it was a relatively fresh blade.


----------



## funknuggets

*what are you trying to say?*



trekkie7 said:


> Yeah, it's all good! So, I was wondering from a girl's perspective, now that all you guys are shaving. What do you do when you get nicked? How do you stop the bleeders? I put a wad of kleenex on the wound.


Pleeze. Guys have cornered the market on shave nick control and it has nothing to do with legs. We use the tiny bit of paper towel trick and apply it to the wound and just leave it there. We've been doing that for years on our face, neck, etc.

Other than that, we are barbarians. We use anything... decorative towels, tshirts, cats, furniture... because we are obviously barbarians.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II

funknuggets said:


> Pleeze. Guys have cornered the market on shave nick control and it has nothing to do with legs. We use the tiny bit of paper towel trick and apply it to the wound and just leave it there. We've been doing that for years on our face, neck, etc.
> 
> Other than that, we are barbarians. We use anything... decorative towels, tshirts, cats, furniture... because we are obviously barbarians.


\
this has to be the longest running thread in RBR history...

//[email protected]


----------



## Dave Hickey

I'll be spending a lot of time here in the coming weeks


----------



## funknuggets

*hahahaha!!!*



Dave Hickey said:


> I'll be spending a lot of time here in the coming weeks


You will be our poster boy!!!

Really, its not that bad. Let us know what the missus thinks!!!

I dig that rolling script of those that donated although I have no clue who they are in real life.

You might get addicted.


----------



## Marc

funknuggets said:


> You will be our poster boy!!!
> 
> Really, its not that bad. Let us know what the missus thinks!!!
> 
> I dig that rolling script of those that donated although I have no clue who they are in real life.
> 
> You might get addicted.



I can imagine the scene now...



teh Hickey said:


> Honey, I´m going to shave my legs tomorrow to help find a cure for........


I´ll warn you Dave, it can become habit-forming


----------



## funknuggets

*please....*

Dave Hickey already cleared this before he agreed to this thing. That way, if he gets some money and does it... he looks like a hero.

Oh, believe me, I have the feeling she will think it odd, but charitable and funny.

DH... correct me if Im wrong and you haven't told her yet.


----------



## solorider

*I'm In!*

I did it! All the way up the thigh and then........ 
Twigs and Berrys.

Rock and Roll!!

Wife seems disgusted, but that's nothing new. I had a hard time stopping at the waist.

Great post.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II

solorider said:


> I did it! All the way up the thigh and then........
> Twigs and Berrys.
> 
> Rock and Roll!!
> 
> Wife seems disgusted, but that's nothing new. I had a hard time stopping at the waist.
> 
> Great post.


dude...you shaved your nuts? hard core.


----------



## robbyracer

Hey when you have a good thing goin' why stop. LOL


----------



## VaughnA

I'm a rather hairy dude, not on the scale of Mr Hickey but hairy nonetheless. I've been shaving below the waist for a few years. I decided to hit my chest and back with the #1 clippers since the missus suggested I'd look a little better without the big blond jacket. I like the look but the thing that surprises me is how much cooler I feel on a hot day. I think I'll stick with the program.


----------



## Sojourneyman

Anyone using electric shavers? Any reccomendations?


----------



## jturcot2

Hey all, I have a question about painting. I am looking to paint my new frame, with a matt finish. I want a flat solid black finish. I have looked online but have been unable to find a clear answer. what i'm looking for is advice on how to do it in house, and try to keep it cheap, but i know the less you spend the worse it looks. Any tips??


----------



## funknuggets

*first of all...*



jturcot2 said:


> Hey all, I have a question about painting. I am looking to paint my new frame, with a matt finish. I want a flat solid black finish. I have looked online but have been unable to find a clear answer. what i'm looking for is advice on how to do it in house, and try to keep it cheap, but i know the less you spend the worse it looks. Any tips??


My first advice is to not post painting questions in a shaving thread... 

Why not just call a local paint shop... tell them what color you are wanting... have them call you when they are painting a car, etc that color, and have them powder coat it and clear coat it in matte. If I were you, Id prep it though yourself. Have it sanded down and ready to go.


----------



## ZoSoSwiM

Maybe be saying he wants to paint his frame he's really going to try and paint his legs? Take shaving to the extreme?!


----------



## tourride1

*Razor burn or chemical burn.....*

My short time of removing hair has been very painful- Nair, I think burns the hair off of your legs and then doesn't stop burning for hours after that. Baby oil does help, it just took me 2 hours to find this out. My wife really thinks I am strange.... I am the first to admit that! I'm silky smooth though!


----------



## Bill Silverman

I initially wanted to shave my legs, but my wife threatened to divorce me if I shaved. I even said to her: "Hey, honey, all the other guys are doing it, too". Didn't work.

After reading the thread and the responses, I'm kinda glad I put the razor down and backed away. There's a kind of implication that comes with the territory, specifically: "I shave my legs, consequently I'm a kick-*ss" rider". Woe to you if you're not.

I don't race, but I've been known to mix it up occasionally with some Cat 4 & 5 riders (and a few Cat 3 guys in previous years when I was in better condition) on club rides and hill climbs. What better compliment than hearing someone say: "that guy with the hairy legs beat me up the hill again"?


----------



## funknuggets

Reason number 64 to shave.

It makes you cool and famous and sometimes you can raise a bunch of money for charity. Please welcome our newest member... Dave Hickey. Here is the photographic proof.

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=136579


----------



## Jstaylor

Ok, I have decided to do something with my leg hair. However, I do not want to even spend one day a week shaving down 2 hairy legs.

Would trimming them up be good enough? Does anyone else here just trim up their leg hair to keep it under control? I could get it close to looking "fully shaved" just won't have that smooth feeling.

Also, should I do it in the shower? Or will all the hair clog it?


Thanks for my newness.


----------



## Jstaylor

Wow, I think I am finally going to shave. God help me for what is about to happen!


----------



## tourride1

J- You don't want to trim in the shower as I assume you will be using some sort of electric trimmer. This will just lead to one big mess! Do your trim in the garage or in the basement and use your shop-vac to clean up. I've found this is the best way to keep the Mrs off your back. One thing to remember is the reason we shave is the be able to dress a wound if you were to take a spill while riding. Cleaning road rash with hair in your way SUCKS!!!


----------



## Darin

*2 Weeks Later*

Used beard trimmer to hack off the thick stuff. Looked like a giant furball moving on the floor. I thought it was alive. My wife just laughed and shook her head. Not sure what she really thinks yet. 

Jeans and sheets feel really weird.

Why? Hmmm, it looks really cool. Defined muscles look better nekkid.

Now the question. Doing calves and back of thighs are tough. Whats the best way to attack those areas? I think I'll just stay in the tub.

Thanks for the tips


----------



## SimeofPag

one trick i found...don't use male razors, buy a chic one....so much easier!


----------



## funknuggets

*thanks for updating the thread...*



SimeofPag said:


> one trick i found...don't use male razors, buy a chic one....so much easier!


but this is not a 'trick'. Just because something is pink does not make it better or easier. Read the thread and get a mach 3... male or female... it doesnt really matter. 

Since you already shave your legs and wear tight clothes... it might be better if you dont use the pink razors because your straight male non cycling friends will understand or think you are peculiar.


----------



## alexb618

this is a long thread for something pretty straightforward

exfoliate often
moisturise often

the rest is just shaving, like shaving your face. some bits need caution, some bits dont...

and the red dots will go away...


----------



## Sojourneyman

alexb618 said:


> this is a long thread for something pretty straightforward
> 
> exfoliate often
> moisturise often
> 
> the rest is just shaving, like shaving your face. some bits need caution, some bits dont...
> 
> and the red dots will go away...


obviously some of us don't shave our face...


----------



## sparticus113

So this may be an odd question, but oh well, it is the beginner's section. If partially why people shave their legs is it is easier to patch up for crashes, why wouldn't you also shave your arms then? In my mountain biking days, my arms got torn up just as much as my legs did. Any insight on this?

Thanks Funk for the great guide, it made the first shave go smoothly, and it does help with patching yourself up after a crash!


----------



## juswannaride

Ive totally LMAO on this thread....anyways as a noob I cant see myself shaving my legs yet..I guess I like to be different haha.....but Funk thanks for the info for the first timers if I ever decide to do it I'll revisit the thread.


----------



## tuffguy1500

After reading the post about not using shaving gel, i thought some people were crazy. but now i gotta say, the results and cost savings are worth it!! just a bar of regular soap and a gillette mach 3 (mens colors of course, can't have pink in a house full of dudes!)


----------



## ZoSoSwiM

I've been debating on just picking up the philips body shaver... Less skin irritation and it's faster.. So the ads say.


----------



## mudphalt

Hey, shaving keeps you cooler and allows the fabics to wick away moisture easier and also helps you sweat less cause there is no hair layer ? now the moisture isnt trapped by the hair.. Or something like that .. ??


----------



## ZoSoSwiM

I've actually heard that hair helps move moisture away from the skin to evaporate it.. therefore increasing cooling... Not sure if that's true...

I know when my legs are shaved they feel cooler.


----------



## frdfandc

My wife switched from a Venus to my Mach 3. It gives here a much better shave over the female type of razors. I had to go out an buy another.


----------



## brlscience

Great post. Made my day.


----------



## jdille1984

ilpirati said:


> I question the FunK Shaving Bible..I`m a heretic I don`t use multi bladed razors like mach 3, 4, 5 , 6 etc.
> I use a 1915 Gillette saftey razor like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where do you find blades for you safety razor? My grandfather left his behind but no blades. Guess he liked the newer better razors that cost a fortune.


----------



## Specialized6000

I have been shaving my legs & have had a couple of pimples show up, my mum said of because of ingrown hairs, anyone know a simple way to fix this?

Thanks


----------



## portlester

*Loofah the bejeesus out of your legs - VIGOROUSLY*



Specialized6000 said:


> I have been shaving my legs & have had a couple of pimples show up, my mum said of because of ingrown hairs, anyone know a simple way to fix this?
> 
> Thanks


Step 4 from funknuggets original post:

A. Every time you shower, loofah the bejeesus out of your legs. This is a process called EXFOLIATION. This is paramount and especially pay attention to the areas that are prone to the ingrown hairs.. insides of thighs, back of legs. Do this VIGOROUSLY, this will toughen the skin and exfoliate dead skin. I just use soap.

Mind you be careful where you do this. I got caught VIGOROUSLY loofering in the shower and my better half thought I was doing something else. It took a bit of explaining, and I'm still not sure she believes me.


----------



## portlester

*Any issues with using an electric razor?*

After many years of thinking about it I have bitten the bullet and clear-felled the forrest.

I've searched through all the posts, but don't find much mention of using a normal men's shaver (eg Philishave). Any advantages/disadvantages with using one over a blade?

After my vast experience of a single shave using a blade, I'm surprised how spiky the legs were. I use an electric shaver for my face & I know I get a better finish with that over using a blade (and no cuts), so I'm wondering if I'll get a better finish using it on the legs as well.

Any experience out there?


----------



## Specialized6000

i might be doing the rest of my 15 yr old legs tomorrow night as I have a race the morning after. Ive already done my thighs & a little part of calves for Waterpolo


----------



## Fallguy007

Um maybe i'm just a caveman type fella but if wearing lipstick made me 20% faster, yah still not wearing it? I understand for whatever reason there is some benefit in doing this but I've been riding and racing for god knows how long and I've never blamed my leg hair for the place i finished or the fact that I bonked. This behavoir is just plain odd.


----------



## funknuggets

*try this...*



Fallguy007 said:


> Um maybe i'm just a caveman type fella but if wearing lipstick made me 20% faster, yah still not wearing it? I understand for whatever reason there is some benefit in doing this but I've been riding and racing for god knows how long and I've never blamed my leg hair for the place i finished or the fact that I bonked. This behavoir is just plain odd.


drop the bike in a corner going 30 in a crit with your caveman leg and arm hair.... and slide for 20-30 feet. Bet you $10 you get the worst road rash of your life. Ive done the same thing sliding on my shaved leg and unshaved forearm and rashed the forearm with nary a scrape on the leg.

Lipstick is for looks. For many, leg shaving is the same... but there are functional aspects to shaving. Otherwise, would everyone in the pro and semi pro peleton do it? Not sure why someone would waste one of their first 10 posts on this, but honestly... its tired debate. 

Do you wear lycra? Its awfully tight for a real 'manly man', don't you think? Or are you still rocking and racing the baggy shorts? Hmmm, seems you are already wearing the proverbial lipstick.... 

If you ride and race as much and as long as you say... .you will know that there are plenty of decent riders who don't shave, that are secure enough to just ride and not have to try and defend their position in a beginner's forum as some kind of manly man. Riders shave, and therefore they are.... live with it... 

Do what you want man... some people don't believe in brifters, or clipless pedals... some don't believe in wearing helmets... to each their own...

move along


----------



## kkapoun

i'm not totally sure if this was addressed somewhere in the middle of this thread (i skimmed through some of the middle), but some people don't agree that using a loofa will get rid of razor bumps. I use an old school double edge razor, its great, no razor bumps. go to any shaving forum and they will tell you immediately that going against the grain will give some people razor bumps. Shaving against the grain lifts the hairs up, cuts the hairs extremely close, then lays them back down. sometimes the hair is cut so short that when the hair goes back down it recedes into the hair follicle, that my old chum is the cause of razor burn. no amount of exfoliation will get rid of that


----------



## funknuggets

*that is ONE potential cause of razor burn...*



kkapoun said:


> that my old chum is the cause of razor burn. no amount of exfoliation will get rid of that


there are lots of causes. Sometimes its simple irritation, some is infected follicles, some is abrasion, some is ingrown hairs. Some people are more susceptable, but exfoliation helps shed dermis and oft enables the hair to grow out instead of under. 

For most people that is a pretty tender area. Keeping it clean and shed of excess dermis with a loofah is not a bad thing, even IF they have a two bladed razor. Everyone is different, there is no be all end all... this thread provides tips.... 

Thanks for your expert opinion... and you are right. that is a potential cause of razor burn and bumps.

Loofah=good

move along, nothing to see here.


----------



## terbennett

thinkcooper said:


> My wife starts complaining after two days of my stubble. I'd like to stretch it to 4-7, but that would diminsh the frequency of other endeavors.


+1. I shave every 2-3 days to keep them smooth. One week is too long. Also, the road rash issue is enough to warrant shaving. It started back when I used to race Juniors. Now it's as common as washing my hair. BTW, the best way to avoid cutting yourself is shaving in long strokes.


----------



## Kart96c

Thank you Mr. Funk. Now my Question. How do I know I an ready to shave my legs. I am doing a race in two weeks and was told at my LBS to shave as to not be targeted as "that guy". I have been preping with my Loofa every shower, and caught loads of resistsnce from my loving wife (who I just found out is dosent like cyclists) . This is deeper than hair removal, any advice would be greatly appriciated.


----------



## DesnaePhoto

Kart, what did you do? Perhaps more interesting, what did your WIFE do?


----------



## Wedz21

Im a newbie roadie and haven't shaved my yeti legs yet im still debating it.....book marking this thread for later use!


----------



## ZoSoSwiM

It is just hair people... I personally hate body hair.. If you want to shave then do so. If someone gives you shyt for it give them the finger.


----------



## MarkS

ZoSoSwiM said:


> It is just hair people... I personally hate body hair.. If you want to shave then do so. If someone gives you shyt for it give them the finger.



And, have no fear. If you shave your legs and then don't like it, the hair will grow back.


----------



## kkapoun

jdille1984 said:


> ilpirati said:
> 
> 
> 
> I question the FunK Shaving Bible..I`m a heretic I don`t use multi bladed razors like mach 3, 4, 5 , 6 etc.
> I use a 1915 Gillette saftey razor like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where do you find blades for you safety razor? My grandfather left his behind but no blades. Guess he liked the newer better razors that cost a fortune.
> 
> 
> 
> i know that this was asked forever ago
> but the best place is online. dollar general sells blades, but they are a gamble. they buy from several different manufacturers so the quality is inconsistent. google DE blades and you will get tons of shops. i'd suggest getting a sampler pack before you buy a bunch of one, after you find the one you like you can buy in bulk and save lots. my favorite blade sells 100 for $20
Click to expand...


----------



## evil genius

Still not going to shave.


----------



## Midwest Playa

Heres an educational you tube video about performance and shaving Enjoy 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vn29DvMITu4

Midwest Playa:thumbsup:


----------



## Jalap-inya

Shaving > my legs. 

My legs got shredded on my first attempt at shaving, holy crap. Looking back on it though, I could have put a little more time in doing it and I put some gold bond lotion on a couple of minutes after I got done shaving. I'm a little worried about trying it again because my thighs hurt like hell for a couple of days afterwards.


----------



## TiBike

*Interesting thread*

So this thread has lead me to a few observations and a few laughs along the way...

I find it amusing that one of the sponser ads is for laser hair removal.

I find it sadly amusing that a thread that was originally intended to give tips on shaving attracts a few that feel obliged to pound their chest about their masculinity and presumably its associated hairiness. I read this thread as intending to be helpful, not a challenge.

In my experience, shaving really helps in the mountain biking world. I lay my mountain bike down plenty (a testament to my skills) and scrape my legs up regularly. Shaved legs certainly make clean up...well, cleaner. Similar results on road bike.

Then there seems to be some issue with shaving and "looks"...the somewhat awkward lipstick analogy. Do the shaving detractors never shower, dress appropriately for a particular occasion, wear a clean shirt, etc.? Is there something inherently wrong (or unmanly) about a moderate interest in one's appearance? Or are these the same people that show up at a friend's wedding dressed like sh!t to show how cool and nonconformist they are?

Lastly, I don't think shaving your legs is a statement that you are god's gift to cycling. I don't know a single amateur competitive cyclist that doesn't shave and they would all get stomped by an accomplished pro rider. So the amateur cyclists shouldn't shave their legs??? That's just silly. And yes, there are plenty of hairy-legged cyclists that ride pretty darn hard...so what?


----------



## COtri

Im a swimmer getting into tri, and we swimmers are a tough bunch who, 3-4 times a year shave the bejeezus out of our bodies. i reccomend using an electric razor to trim the hedge, then going into a shower (hopefully one thats not yours) with some shaving cream, and 2-4 razors. just cause your tough, doesn't mean you need to rip gashes into your skin, that will indeed, burn like a you-know-what whether your in a chlorinated pool, (OUCH) or in a potentially filled-with-stuff-you-dont-want-in-you lake. I'd also reccomend a bucket to wash off your razor, because it aint always easy to clean it off in a shower. Just remember to dump it every once in a while.


----------



## funknuggets

*Thanks....*

I police this thread mainly to pad my post count, and also to see what value someone could possibly add to a thread thats over 5 years old.

Swimmers, Prostitutes, Eskimos, Dog Trainers.... they all have their own way, and Im glad you chose to share, it shows what a diverse community we have of cyclists around here. 

As far as the electric shaver, unless this is your first time shaving in a while... is not necessary. But as far as general maintenance goes... unless you got something with 5 or six blades... hell what are we up to these days? When this was first written... the Mach 3 was the rage... but now... who the hell knows.

Just shave, ride... repeat.


----------



## Jalap-inya

Any other remedies for ingrown hairs? 

Using a loofah/ coarse puff ball helped, but hasn't completely gotten rid of ingrown hairs.


----------



## funknuggets

*My thoughts*



Jalap-inya said:


> Any other remedies for ingrown hairs?
> 
> Using a loofah/ coarse puff ball helped, but hasn't completely gotten rid of ingrown hairs.


Either, you dont use the loofah/etc enough when you shower, or you don't shower enough... OR.... you don't shave often enough. I often get ingrowns when I am lazy and don't shave often enough. 

Plus, I've found that tough, dry skin (ie:you dont lotion) must make it difficult for the hairz to poke through so they grow laterally under the skin. 

Also... one last thing. Take yer shorts off as soon as you get done riding and get cleaned up, and try not to wear work pants/ jeans more than once or twice. I've heard that them reused jeans, etc can promote pimple like infections.


----------



## Jalap-inya

funknuggets said:


> Either, you dont use the loofah/etc enough when you shower, or you don't shower enough... OR.... you don't shave often enough. I often get ingrowns when I am lazy and don't shave often enough.
> 
> Plus, I've found that tough, dry skin (ie:you dont lotion) must make it difficult for the hairz to poke through so they grow laterally under the skin.
> 
> Also... one last thing. Take yer shorts off as soon as you get done riding and get cleaned up, and try not to wear work pants/ jeans more than once or twice. I've heard that them reused jeans, etc can promote pimple like infections.



I shower at least once a day, so I don't think it's that.

I'm usually pretty sweaty after a ride so I don't wait very long to hop in the shower.

I can't stand wearing dirty clothes, so not that. 

I have been shaving only once a week, but that's only because I've been trying to let the ingrown hairs heal. 

Should I not worry about shaving while I have the ingrown hairs, or should I keep letting them heal first? 

Also, how often should I be shaving a week?

I probably could use lotion more often. I'm a little worried because my legs have been really sensitive to lotion, i.e. stings like crazy. What lotion would you recommend?

I need to buy a loofah. I've been using a shower puff ball to scrub my legs with, but that's probably not enough exfoliation.

Thanks Funk.


----------



## tanoshinde

"Any other remedies for ingrown hairs?"

I agree with the Funk that dry skin could be the culprit, here. I know it is for me -- when my skin is dry, I get a lot more ingrown hairs.

I find that soaking in a bath with epsom salts (you can the big, cheap bag of old-school unscented Epsom salts at any pharmacy or BigBoxMart; even Kosher salt will do the trick if you're in a pinch) helps with this. The epsom salts might, in fact, have nothing to do with it (could be that bathing itself is the key), but at the moment I don't have what one would call a scientific sample by which to compare, since I pretty much always use some kind of salt in my bath. At any rate, a good salt soak is also good for sore muscles.

You might try the following routine: soak in a salt bath, shave (if you're due for a shave) and loofah the living daylights out of your legs, shower to rinse off, then slather on the lotion like you're prepping for teh naked sledless luge World Championships.

I don't think everyone needs to take it quite this far, but for those of us prone to dry skin and ingrown hairs, it could help. It certainly does for me. Adding the loofah into the mix (at the behest of this board) made a huge difference for me.

I'm pretty sure this isn't a universal panacaea, and (of course) it's way more invovled than what most non-cycling guys do. On the other hand, if we were really all that concerned about what most other guys do, why would we be involved in an 'expensive eating disorder' of a hobby that inclines us to dress up like super heroes anyway?  I'd rather keep riding my bike than worry about what non-cycling people think.

Hope this helps.

*Edit:* Just in case anyone _is_ worried what someone else thinks, it might be comforting to know that shaving also helps if you're into Muay Thai or mixed martial arts. At least, I am not the only guy at my gym who shaves, and some of them are seriously tough dudes.


----------



## Jalap-inya

Thanks Tano. 

Looks like you've dealt with ingrown hairs before.

You loofah vigorously right after you're done shaving?

I'm definitely gonna give your advice a whirl.


----------



## tanoshinde

Yeah -- sometimes I even loofah beforehand. My theory is that if there are any hairs trapped under the skin, that might help free them up. 

I leaned the loofah trick here, and that has further reduced the whole ingrown hairs thing (and leaves your legs so smooth it's really a bit disturbing). I do have a long history of ingrown hairs when my skin is driest -- winter (because the air tends to be drier in winter all around) and summer (because a/c systems suck every drop of moisture out of the air, period).

Good luck!


----------



## jsedlak

Also remember that really hot showers can actually dry out your skin.


----------



## bbronov

I know I'm coming to this part of the picnic a day late (or maybe 4 years) and a dollar short, but RE: Carbon Velo razors....I just have to know, would these razors work equally well with Campy shaving creme, or only Shimano?


----------



## RRRoubaix

A huge *Thank you*, Funk!! 
I finally took the plunge (after a year of internal debate). Looks good!
Now I gotta tan the rest of my legs- all that hair was acting as sunscreen... :wink:
I did miss a couple of tiny spots, but thanks to your thorough treatise on the matter, everything went swimmingly. :thumbsup: 

NOW I feel like a "real" roadie!


----------



## kiroskka

funknuggets said:


> This post was posted with the idea of eliminating the insane number shave posts posted by posters with shaving problems....
> 
> nonetheless... to be effective and fast with a single bladed razor... you are not a heretic... you are some kind of razor jedi. Seriously. I dont know how you do it, but props to you. There is no reason to "question" the bible... its just a matter that have a tool that you decide to use that is off the beaten path... er... well, if its actually a 1915 razor.... it MAY have been found on the beaten path... prolly for good reason. Anyway.... lets just say, maybe its NOT that much more cost effective, because my leg blades are typically my face castoffs, and will still handle many shaves before I have to pitch them. A standard Mach 3 will go through several weeks of facial shaving before becomming a leg blade and will go through ... what 10 leg shavings maybe before I cast it out. I have no idea. So, is it price ineffective? Your call.
> 
> However, I question your assumptions that the 1915 razor is somehow better. Razors have evolved for a reason. You just use that old thing because you are weird or somehow simply just fond of that thing due to your familial history. Its a model t, dude. Im sure its nice, and you get some enjoyment... but because you have success with it... dont tell my readers that it is somehow better... because Im telling you right now, they WILL CUT the absolute crap out of their legs with a single blade.
> 
> I also think that your grandpa, living or not, would freak out knowing that his favorite razor that he had to spend a weeks worth of wages on is shaving anywhere near his grandson's willy. That thing is a relic, to be treasured for sure...
> 
> You practice what how you want to practice. This bible is good for the masses.


I know I am replying to this REALLY late, but better than not at all I suppose. I have to put in a word for safety razors, though. I have been a safety razor convert for a couple of years now. 

The latest and greatest cartridge blades from Gillette, Schick or any other company cannot touch the shave quality from a good quality double edge safety razor, a quality badger brush and some good shave soap or cream ( That goo from an aerosol can? Are you serious?). The most important thing, however, to achieving a great shave from a safety razor is the practice needed to develop good touch and technique.

In the long run, safety razor's are much cheaper. I can buy replacement blades for as little as ~$0.12 a blade. 

I use a Merkur 37G slant on by legs, an aggressive razor that comes with real close shave. Crazy? No, not if you're not lacking any focus and know precisely what you are doing.









I shave my legs once a week. I don't view it as a choir anymore. It has developed into something that is relaxing and enjoyable. I like taking my time as well. Slow and steady wins the race.

IMO, cartridge blades are your best friend If you just want a speedy shave and to waste your money.


----------



## DanTourino

Funk-Masta:

I struggle with a dilemma between two dear friends of mine. Dr. Smooth Legs (via your process which works miracles BTW) and Professor Luvs-ta Surf. I just recently became friends with Dr. Legs but Prof. Surf and I have been chums since I was 8-9 years old. I would like the two to learn to coexist without causing me a terrible stinging every time they meet.

Translation for those who don't like stories: My legs sting balls everytime i surf since i started shaving them. I loufa vigorously (Daily) and apply my unscented baby lotion (No ****) to all shaven areas; however, even in my full body 3/2, the ocean has it's way with each and every pore on my legs.

Any fix for this or am i doomed to an eternity of hairy legs?


----------



## arson1

funk, newbie here, shaved them 4 weeks ago, been loofaing everytime, how long does it take for the ingrowns to go away? I have really scrubbing hard and it still aint working.


----------



## Jalap-inya

arson1 said:


> funk, newbie here, shaved them 4 weeks ago, been loofaing everytime, how long does it take for the ingrowns to go away? I have really scrubbing hard and it still aint working.


Check out page 8 if you haven't all ready. I was having the same problems as you.

The advice from Funk and Tanoshinde really helped me out.

I also found that a loofah wasn't coarse enough for me so I tried some of those facial exfoliation sponges and it worked out very well.


----------



## funknuggets

*sorry, been MIA*



arson1 said:


> funk, newbie here, shaved them 4 weeks ago, been loofaing everytime, how long does it take for the ingrowns to go away? I have really scrubbing hard and it still aint working.


4 weeks... you are screwed. The exfoliation is important in the week after so that the skin area is thin and soft so the hairs can poke through. 4 weeks in, you are screwed. Some one is going to have to come after you with a needle and pick the damn things out as they probably are just growing right under the skin. Im just saying. Shave, give your legs a day to recover... and then loofah in between shaves. Shave again, repeat.


----------



## funknuggets

*Sorry, been MIA*



DanTourino said:


> Funk-Masta:
> My legs sting balls everytime i surf since i started shaving them. I loufa vigorously (Daily) and apply my unscented baby lotion (No ****) to all shaven areas; however, even in my full body 3/2, the ocean has it's way with each and every pore on my legs.
> 
> Any fix for this or am i doomed to an eternity of hairy legs?


Ok... If you don't have problems with ingrowns, you likely could relax on the "vigorous" part. I need to to do the following.

1. Shave
2. do not loofah that day or use lotion immediately after. I would wait at least 8-10 hours.
3. If you are loofah ing so vigorously that your skin is irritated, then I would ease up on those areas. After a while you dont have to loofah as much. 
4. I would try shaving the night BEFORE you hop in the surf. Give your legs the night to recover. 

Other than that, unsure exactly what is going on. Loofah is most important the 2-4 days after shaving. Lotion is most important 8-10 hours after shaving. If the legs are irritated, no lotion. Thats my rule.

Also, you might take a look at what you are using for legs. I have found razors that are too new or too old can cause irritation. Mach 3s that I have used on my face for a few weeks seem to work best for me. Disposables have a tendency to rip me to shreds, especially if they are cheap or have only 1 or 2 blades.


----------



## BostonG

I wouldn't deny the undeniable - the advice sounds freakishly reasonable but just a question. Why is this in the beginner area? I mean do beginners really shave? 

I guess it can be justified by saying that this is for beginning shavers rather than beginning cyclists. Dunno.


----------



## mmcycle10

Okay...I just shaved the legs for the first time...unfortunately my dumb @ss did it on a whim prior to reading this absolute gem of a thread (I've been going back and forth for a few weeks, but my first race is on Sunday).

I will +1 on the electric before straight razor for the very first time you do this. I went all Mach 3 and it literally took forever! Feels weird now, but I think I will eventually like it . I will have to try the loofah next.

Wonder how many guys go "hair shorts" vs. "all in"? Seems like a lot of maintenence...


----------



## CH53Driver

I read through this thread a couple weeks back and am now just getting around to posting here. I thought I'd recommend something that I don't remember seeing on here. 

I have found that if I use a Wahl set of hair clippers and use the No. 1/2 plastic guard (1/16") that I can kind of get the best of both worlds. I have dark coarse leg hair, but if I use the above mentioned set up once a week (usually on Friday since I do most of my riding at the end of the week) that I get pretty good results with none of the drawbacks. I slowly go over every inch of each leg and I change directions to make sure I get every piece of hair. The result is that the hair is very short (1/16") which seems short enough in the event of a fall (not much there to increase friction and still short enough to clean and treat) yet because I'm not shaving it with a razor I don't get all the irritation that I would have used a razor directly applied to the skin. I've also found that if you moisturize regularly it will help keep the short hair "soft" so you can avoid those "sandpaper like experiences" when you are "being close to your partner". The only downside I have found is that yes, you can tell there is hair there, but as long as you keep up with that weekly trimming it is so short most people don't even notice (a tan helps for us lighter skinned people). I guess it may be a slight compromise, but I have found that for me personally, I'd rather have a little hair than no hair and legs that are constantly getting irritated/ingrown hairs. Sorry, but I've tried it a bunch, done all the recommended stuff, but I have sensitive skin and combined with coarse hair it makes ideal conditions for ingrown hairs which to me is just too miserable to live with. 

Anyway, thought that may be an option for someone who wants to avoid all the irritation and pain that comes with completely shaven legs.


----------



## ZoSoSwiM

I wish I could find a decent electric razor to use instead of blades. I don't care if my legs are as smooth but I'm sick of razor burn and nicking the hell out of my knobby knees. Even using quality shaving gel hasn't helped. However I usually rush so it's mostly my own fault.


----------



## CH53Driver

ZoSoSwiM said:


> I wish I could find a decent electric razor to use instead of blades. I don't care if my legs are as smooth but I'm sick of razor burn and nicking the hell out of my knobby knees. Even using quality shaving gel hasn't helped. However I usually rush so it's mostly my own fault.


The Wahl razor I bought was like $25 at WalMart.


----------



## foball17

CH53Driver said:


> I read through this thread a couple weeks back and am now just getting around to posting here. I thought I'd recommend something that I don't remember seeing on here.
> 
> I have found that if I use a Wahl set of hair clippers and use the No. 1/2 plastic guard (1/16") that I can kind of get the best of both worlds. I have dark coarse leg hair, but if I use the above mentioned set up once a week (usually on Friday since I do most of my riding at the end of the week) that I get pretty good results with none of the drawbacks. I slowly go over every inch of each leg and I change directions to make sure I get every piece of hair. The result is that the hair is very short (1/16") which seems short enough in the event of a fall (not much there to increase friction and still short enough to clean and treat) yet because I'm not shaving it with a razor I don't get all the irritation that I would have used a razor directly applied to the skin. I've also found that if you moisturize regularly it will help keep the short hair "soft" so you can avoid those "sandpaper like experiences" when you are "being close to your partner". The only downside I have found is that yes, you can tell there is hair there, but as long as you keep up with that weekly trimming it is so short most people don't even notice (a tan helps for us lighter skinned people). I guess it may be a slight compromise, but I have found that for me personally, I'd rather have a little hair than no hair and legs that are constantly getting irritated/ingrown hairs. Sorry, but I've tried it a bunch, done all the recommended stuff, but I have sensitive skin and combined with coarse hair it makes ideal conditions for ingrown hairs which to me is just too miserable to live with.
> 
> Anyway, thought that may be an option for someone who wants to avoid all the irritation and pain that comes with completely shaven legs.



I use this method often. Not to avoid irritation and razor burn because I've never gotten that, but because sometimes I'm just lazy as hell and this is much faster and requires much less regular maintenance. Plus, my bedfellow prefers the short hairs to the sandpaper burn of stubble.


----------



## hillseeker

Is that why I cycle - to fit in with other leg baldies. My once hairy legs are now almost completely bald - this by some natural cause that I don't understand. Literally effortless.


----------



## Jean-Claude

Not sure about the shaving thing....how does your wives respond to it?(more specifically those that are not cyclist themselves)


----------



## briantcva

Jean-Claude said:


> Not sure about the shaving thing....how does your wives respond to it?(more specifically those that are not cyclist themselves)


Just ran into this. Wife didn't know it was a cycling thing. Though I was experimenting. Had a fair bit of explaining to do. She did say they were sexy the other day. Of course she could have been mocking me.


----------



## Countchristo

I still can't bring myself to shave my legs yet but if (when) I do I now have all the facts


----------



## jagron11

Haven't shaved my legs in 15 years. Experimental thing in hs...just kidding, I was a swimmer. Once I start riding more, I will partake again. Great thread and tips. Wish I had this back then. Boy my shower was a bloody mess.


----------



## Cardinal16

do most guys who shave their legs enter races as well? it just seems almost a bit excessive to me if your not competing, but i guess it might just be a comfort thing? Although Ive never experienced problems before.


----------



## vertigho

I will likely fall victim to the ways of the cycling society. At this point I'm just training, but when I enter races, where my speed matters, I will trim the tree-trunks.


----------



## joegarrison

Hey guys, I need some help. I followed the guide to the T, and first trimmed my leg hair down as short as I could with clippers, then took a warm bath to relax and soften the hair. I used shaving cream and a 5 bladed schick hydro and shaved opposite the hair in medium-long strokes. I've been loofah-ing vigorously (but not too vigorously) every time I take a shower, which is 1-2 times a day and I use lotion when my legs are dry. I shaved last Thursday and have since been shaving every other day since I don't like the stubble.

However, I have a lot of ingrown hairs and irritated hair follicles on my mid/ upper thighs. I don't have any problems on the backs of my legs or calves/ shins though. I've been loofah-ing and moisturizing and the last couple days I started adding some anti-bacterial cream into the mix to prevent infection of the ingrown hairs, but they haven't gotten any better. They've actually gotten kind of worse. 

I'm thinking about starting to shave with the hair on my thighs, but continue shaving against the hair on my calves and see if that helps at all.

Any ideas?


----------



## ScottyP19

How would patting your legs dry make a difference?


----------



## rick56

from ricks' wife>wow i'm jealous:cryin:


----------



## Asuryan9

Never would of thot I would read a post about shaving so thoroughly, thanks, I think, hahaa


----------



## badbcky

funknuggets said:


> Step 2. Clearing the forest of the trees. Get your hedge trimmers, beard trimmer, head razor, etc and clear off all the long hair, most cyclists stop mid thigh, but some are horrified by the looks of "hair shorts" and go further up.


Hair shorts?

*dies*

Reb


----------



## alpharoad

Due to a broken femur operation and post physical therapy i'll remove my leg hair.
The massage will be more simple and efective.
Haven't decide wich process:
- shave
- cut with hair caliper
- hair removal


----------



## DrewQ1

Wow...ill keep the hairs on my legs, lol. This is interesting post though.


----------



## alpharoad

used the hair caliper and looks ok. 
Not ready yet for shaving.


----------



## Emdee406

*Half way there...*

After 26 seasons of snowboard teaching and wearing snowboard boots and thermals, my lower legs and the fronts of my thighs were pretty hair-free, so now I ride, I just "tidied" them up!


----------



## BrothersEmpire

I use a clear low-foaming gel to shave with. It means i can see what im doing. The King of Shaves brand have quite a few styles. Dont go the 'cooling' route, it has menthol in it and can actually have the opposite effect. I use the sensitive skin type, with aloe vera. Works a charm.


----------



## ctaborda

I had this conversation recently with a 260 overweight guy with shaved legs who was arguing about how you had to shave your legs to bike 20-30 miles and would make you get there faster...

ended when I told him to loose some weight and stop eating mcdonalds after his rides.. that would make a much more dramatic difference.


----------



## tottenham21

Well I will give it a go by shaving for the first time as I'm new to the whole cycling thing, I have very hairy legs so it will take me for ever to master it, me wife is laughing her head off as she thinks is funny but let's see what happens hey.


----------



## mixmaster

I don't shave my legs and after seeing what my wife puts up with I think I will keep it that way.


----------



## LeShaghal

I'm fairly hairless (facial shave once a month) so I shave with a straight razor, takes 30-45 min to do my face, smooth as glass, been doing it since I first shaved, father son/masculine tradition thing. Tried a patch on my calf...too many curves!!!! out came the electric, buzz buzz buzz and now I hope this lasts a month as well. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## burtonjohn

*My calves just got three inches bigger*

I finally took the plunge and shaved my legs last night. Damn, my calves look about 3 inches bigger without all that hair. Ha.


----------



## tottenham21

I use the same razors for my face, well not the same blade, anyways I find the M5 from Costco is really good and a hell of a lot cheaper than the MAC3... Imop.


----------



## McJim

I've been shaving my legs for years. Used Mach 3s before I went (cringe) to waxing and never looked back. The removal of hair came in handy on 26th October 2011 coz I crashed :yikes: during a bunch sprint in a local club race and lost loads of skin and broke my collarbone.:17:

I've been too raw to wax or shave since then however the nice lady that use to come to our house to do the waxing at a really reasonable cost has moved out of town and I ain't gonna let my wife unleash her sadistic tendancies on my legs so guess I'll go back to shaving. 100% with the thread starter on this though. In the bath with shaving foam and a good quality blade or three. :thumbsup:


----------



## redsled660

Good tips in this in this forum. Thanks Funk for the tips and tricks! I have been shaving "all over" for about a year and won't go back to the caveman! Top reasons for shaving all over.....
1. Much cooler on hot days
2. I like it
3. GF likes it better than I do!
4. Legs and whole body just look better to me
5. I really dont care what anybody else thinks
6. Doesn't take that long anyway
7. I need all the help I can get on the fast group rides


----------



## r1cardo

Shaving my legs? I don't think so, It took me a lot of courage just to get out of the house wearing tight bibs and now you are talking about shaving our legs!


----------



## Elpimpo

r1cardo said:


> Shaving my legs? I don't think so, It took me a lot of courage just to get out of the house wearing tight bibs and now you are talking about shaving our legs!


Dude, as a Marine living on a Marine Corps base, I take a lot of flak for wearing tights and neon and riding a "skinny tire" bike.

But once i tell my brothers "i just came back from LA" they stop. 

Don't ever let any one else's opinion guide your decisions;

ask your wife/husband/significant other if it would bother them. thats all that matters.


----------



## LennartBendfeldt

It might sound stupid and it may be because im 16 but i just find it more "manly" to not shave my legs haha. Maybe once i get really into biking i will understand but i dont at the moment. But hey if thats what you want to do go ahead. It just seems it would help at very high level racing only...


----------



## ScottyP19

I think it shows off the muscles more! Another reason I like it


----------



## tenkerman

I had a recent conversation about shaving with some friends. I've never shaved my legs, but one friend goes "all out" with the shaving and manscaping. He raved about a product called "Veet", which is a gel/cream that pretty much makes the hair fall out. Obviously developed for females. Anybody ever try it or something like it?


----------



## Jumpo

Real men don't shave; they pluck.


----------



## MercRidnMike

Well, I haven't taken the plunge yet (the mountain biker in me cringes every time I think of it)...but I may be forced to soon: I put the legs (then head and mustache) out there if I hit certain milestones of fund raising for the Ride to Conquer Cancer this year.

Funk (assuming you still check in all these years later), thanks for the tips...they may end up being used, but I am still not sure about the loofa....maybe if I could find one in camo


----------



## EHietpas

Merc,

They do come in camo.  Walmart


----------



## MercRidnMike

EHietpas said:


> Merc,
> 
> They do come in camo.  Walmart


Cheers, EHietpas...if I hit the $7,500 mark in my fund raising (I've basically got a little over $4k spoken for at this point) I'll keep it in mind.

If this keeps up, the next thing you know I'll be looking at a carbon road bike.


----------



## EHietpas

Well I'm out of town for the weekend so I decided to take the plunge. Might as well make a mess at hotel.


----------



## EHietpas

Damn. Follow the guide and it works. Thank you Funk. My legs feel smoother than my wife's. Shhh. Don't tell her. 

Guys go to Walmart and get the disposable Mach 3. Comes with free SENSITIVE gel shaving cream.
The Kit









*Before*:









*After:*


----------



## MercRidnMike

Dang...it's now looking like between what's "in the bank" and what is committed, I'm sitting closer to $5k fundraised. I may have to shave yet. This is getting scary...I'm actually starting to think about a Giant Defy Composite 3 or Norco Valence too! (as if having the Mercury my name and avatar are from and the CX bike weren't bad enough . )


----------



## chlorinegreen

I've had to shave for swimming before; feeling like a fish for a few days only barely outweighed the weirdness of being the only guy with hairless legs for a month. I think I may hold off for a few years until I can actually pull off the hairless cyclist look.


----------



## Drummerboy1975

I shave, just not my legs........


----------



## ALIHISGREAT

going to shave mine for the first time tomorrow... will let you know how it goes :blush2:


----------



## Inchoatus

Bryan said:


> Next weeks topic...Tampons or Pads?
> Sorry. I know it's in poor taste but think about it, grown men sharing beauty secrets. I mean c'mon.



Definitely Pads


----------



## Iwannapodiumgirl

have you considered hair removal cream for all areas EXCEPT the sensative bits? then maintenance with regular shaving or a wax?


----------



## SFTifoso

What about that "No No" crap? They seem to be getting a lot of advertising during the Giro d'Italia... for some strange reason.


----------



## vrqNate

*wax strips worked for me*

I tried shaving, but had annoying stubble within 12 hours, it wasn't fun. I'd have to shave every day to keep it smooth.

Then I tried letting it grow out for a week and made a sugaring paste. This worked "so-so". I'm not sure if I ever got the consistency of the sugar correct. It would remove about half the hairs.

Finally, let it grow out another week and tried Veet wax strips. They are pieces of paper with wax pre-applied. They worked really well. Each strip worked well 3 times, the box came with 40 strips for $8 and I was able to do both legs in about 2 hours. 

It hurts, but not that bad and now I don't have any stubble. It's pretty satisfying ripping out large amounts of hair.

Biggest annoyance is how sticky my hands and legs were by the time I was done, but it wiped up fairly well with the wipes they provided.


----------



## RJP Diver

Done in 15min. $6. No pain at all.


----------



## PedalFasterJonathan

vrqNate said:


> Then I tried letting it grow out for a week and made a sugaring paste. This worked "so-so". I'm not sure if I ever got the consistency of the sugar correct. It would remove about half the hairs.


Tried sugaring too and it didn't work too well for me either. It was just a sticky mess that pulled the hair and only removed about 25%.

I went back to using hair clippers on their lowest setting. It's still a little stubbly, but I don't always have the time to do it properly.


----------



## Etrips

For you fellas (and ladies) that don't want to pay the premium price of Mach razors ($3+ / blade barf!!) I found this website that sells quality blades for very cheap. Highly recommended for all your shaving needs. (I am no way affiliated with them, just spreading the good word!)

DORCO - Disposable Razors, Shaving Systems, Shavers, 6 Blade, Blades, Cartridges, Cartridge, Mens, Womens


----------



## joelia2526

There is also: https://www.dollarshaveclub.com/ref/2h1l/52rq9v


----------



## Etrips

Why are you using a referral link? :|

Also dollarshaveclub gets their razors from Dorco.

Forget Dollar Shave Club; Buy the Same High Quality Razors for a Third of the Price


----------



## joelia2526

Etrips said:


> Why are you using a referral link? :|
> 
> Also dollarshaveclub gets their razors from Dorco.
> 
> ]Forget Dollar Shave Club; Buy the Same High Quality Razors for a Third of the Price[/url]


# 1 I'm not buying the $9.00 razor, I'm buying the $1 razor which is all I need to shave a face.

#2 why the freak do you think I'm using a referral link, do I really need to explain that to you?


----------



## Etrips

It's generally poor etiquette to link to your own referral without saying so and not giving another link to a non-referral.

Anyway I've been using the Dorco blades for all my shaving needs with good results.


----------



## bghill

I hate to share this but you are all unknown to me personaly so here goes: I bought a Braun Epilator Silk 5 to share with the wife. 
She loves it and so do I. I feel this is the way to go guy's. Quick (after the first time anyway), long lasting smoothness, easy to use. I do have to wait till no kids are around though or they would tease me to death. It cost around $60 so will certianly pay for itself within 1 year easy.


----------



## Staxed

I'm just getting a starting into Road Biking, don't even have a road bike yet. So it was rather interesting reading this thread.

I don't think I'll be starting to shave any time soon, but I was curious about one thing. Why don't more people just use Nair? Any bad side effects?


----------



## Boombaux

what's the stigma with men using loofahs? is it a mostly woman thing to use?


----------



## TehYoyo

It matters that much for speed?


----------



## Bill Silverman

Here's the only definitive reason you'll ever need:

Dave Moulton's Bike Blog: Why do cyclists shave their legs? The only explanation you will ever need

Bill in Pasadena


----------



## TehYoyo

Lol....still...


----------



## Charl55es

I was ambushed by a roving squad of Nazi frogmen!


----------



## blairellis

Thanks for the post


----------



## jumbolaw

No razor could tame me.


----------



## WTaylorA

Honestly, there is one reason to do it in my mind....

Have you ever spent a week or two changing bandages on a hairy leg?
I have. It does not conjour happy memories.

I haven't shaved in years, but as I'm starting to ride more, I'm considering it. One episode of road rash and you'll be glad. Ripping hair out every time you change a bandage SUCKS. I'm not vain in the slightest, don't really care what anyone thinks about the way I look (unless she's particularly cute herself), for me it is all practical.


----------



## Otterinaround

I've tried creams which smell like death by rotten eggs and give me horrific skin reactions. I've endured waxing which feels like absolute torture (especially when they not only get hair but a layer of flesh too).
QUICK word about this "safety" fallacy. Gillette and others started it to push their consume and trash low quality products. Without these lies and horrific lobbying that straight razors were dangerous their companies wouldn't have survived.
(pretty similar stuff to Edison and his long held ANTI Alternating Current stance)

Now they seem to have nearly succeeded in stamping out straight razors.
Truth is all razors can cut skin. Think about the massive difference in cutting when dealing with the... what number are we up to? 4 BLADES stacked one on top of another versus ONE SINGLE blade...

Those garbage cheaply made but expensive as all heck Gillette piles of silliness add more problems in that they
1) CONSTANTLY require upgrades, 
2) CONSTANTLY REQUIRE replacement blades- low quality steel, ultra thin weak grind technique and wasteful packaging all add to the uselessness and price
3) Never do an effective job as the tines get all clogged with hair requiring frequent rinsing.

Someone please explain to me WHY any decent edge would need to have a strip of goo to reconstitiute itself ON YOUR FACE to make YOUR nubbled skin (because the garbage edge messed up clipping the hair right) feel (and this is the funny part it doesn't last... once it's dry it's all over) CLOSE to a shorn work of immaculate existance?
Truth is that goop doesn't last.... just like the blades... and shouldn't be there... it only exists to cover up a poor shave and keep the advertisement boys something new to convince you to buy.
I won't even go into the whole vibrating shave device... that's for some other sexually deviant mind to deal with and certainly doesn't belong anywhere near a capable man who intends to SHAVE!

As I've said before...

Try a straight razor... it's what I use.
With a straight razor in hand nobody will ever call you a sissy no matter what you may be shaving!

You NEVER replace blades on a Straight Razor.
You buy one FOR LIFE!
Yes, you spend money to get it ONCE DURING YOUR ENTIRE LIFETIME!
With good care it STAYS insanely sharp regardless of your hair type.
A quick slap on the stop and it's good to go.

Each pass takes off a swath at least 3 inches(+7cm) wide of your grizzly bear rainforest straight down to the skin. Simple... start at the hip and in ONE swoop you shave right down to your ankle. None of that back and forth scrape scrape stuff needed.
The hair that is cut ends up angled so it doesn't become ingrown as with epilators and regular "safety" razors.
There is no need to pause and rinse... just keep going on to the next section... no clogs or mess to worry about.
The skin gets exfoliation.

After coating the blade in eucalyptus oil the whole bathroom is taken up a couple levels in clean smell.
A straight razor takes off of the leg hair in 1/4 of the "safety razor" time. _READ REDUCES SPLITS for each pass shaving BY 25% _
It is _
HIGH CARBON STAINLESS STEEL_... wow *CARBON* AND *STEEL*
Gotta love it!
You can use the same blade with an alcohol rinse on your face too it'll STILL BE SHARP!


----------



## YOLO

Hey guys, I'm new to this forum! Long time lurker, first time poster lol.


----------



## YOLO

Wrong thread, please disregard.


----------



## mdf26

If I loose around 80lbs I may need some of this information! Until then I'll stick to being hairy. lol


----------



## Indetrucks

I'm not doing it.. nope


----------



## DasBoost

I was on the side of the road about a month ago fixing a flat and another cyclist stopped and asked if I needed help and I said thanks, but I've got it. He said "Ok, have a good ride... Can I ask you a question?" I say sure, figuring it has to do with my husky self riding a mountain bike that's a tad too small on roads, but he asks me "Why _haven't_ you shaved your legs?" I said I'm new to this and learning things and am just starting out and learning the Do's/Don'ts, culture, etc. Then I said "I don't think of them as _hairs_, I think of them as _vortex generators_; if they're good enough for an Evo or STI, they're good enough for my legs." 

Guy busted up laughing and said that was the best reason he's heard yet and then he was back to his ride. I figured it was better than telling him I'm too lazy to shave my face as it is and my legs would require even more upkeep. :shrug:


----------



## bradkay

Here is my suggestion for this thread: I use a moisturizing body wash for shaving. I lather up my scrub pad (loofa in a more manly term) with it, lather my body, shave, then lather again after shaving. For me it has combined the exfoliation routine with the washing and moisturizing routines - all in the shower. Time saved!!!


----------



## Rokh Hard

thinkcooper said:


> My wife starts complaining after two days of my stubble. I'd like to stretch it to 4-7, but that would diminsh the frequency of other endeavors.



it does diminish other endeavors.....and increases complaints.

ive had the whole range

1) your stubble feels unpleasant on my skin (no nookie)
2) your so smooth and supple, but i want a man (no nookie)
3) your hairless body freaks me out, i like men with some hair (no nookie)
4) your soft manhair feels and smells good, lets me know im a woman (lots of nookie)
5) your self adulation is a turn off (no nookie)

the list goes on. as you can see, in my experience shaving has an adverse affect on my nookie rate, therefore.....i dont shave...privates? thats a whole other story. 

ill glady sacrifice a few thousands of a sec from aero, for nookie. ill gladly bounce along the pavement than slide and give up nookie. id rather get laid by my woman more than look cool to my boyfriends at the cafe. 

i love cycling and all its oddities. i love nookie more. YMMV.


----------



## bradkay

I guess that your wife disproves the long-standing theory that all women are partly bisexual... but she has given you some ammo to fight back with. 

Honey, your stubble feels like sandpaper (when she hasn't shaved).

Honey, it's time to go. Stop admiring yourself in the mirror.


----------



## Rokh Hard

bradkay said:


> I guess that your wife disproves the long-standing theory that all women are partly bisexual... but she has given you some ammo to fight back with.


i get laid more when my legs aint shaved, bi, try or mono.




> Honey, your stubble feels like sandpaper (when she hasn't shaved).


actually, thats my man's hands shes talkin about



> Honey, it's time to go. Stop admiring yourself in the mirror.


she says that regardless of whether shaved, or not.


----------

